# Putin sube la apuesta: "Si estalla una guerra, no habrá vencedores. No podrán parpadear"



## Max da Costa (8 Feb 2022)

Los ciudadanos debemos oponernos en todo caso a cualquier guerra. Todas las guerras son odiosas, impulsadas por los poderosos globales o 1% para fracturar a la sociedad y someter a los pueblos. España debería tenerlo muy claro en este sentido, la participación en guerras en el extranjero debería estar penalizada con las máximas penas a los responsables por delito de alta traición. 







"No habrá vencedores"* si estalla una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN*, ha afirmado el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, antes de recordar que Rusia cuenta con un potente "arsenal nuclear". "Si estalla una guerra, no habrá vencedores. *No les dará tiempo ni a parpadear*", ha dicho Putin durante una rueda de prensa conjunta en el Kremlin tras más de cinco horas de negociaciones con su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron.











__





Putin sube la apuesta: "Si estalla una guerra, no habrá vencedores. No podrán parpadear"






www.msn.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2022)

Eso ya se sabía desde los años 60 putos juntaletras


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2022)

¿Quiere decir que no podremos hacer posts de 1000 páginas sobre nukes cayendo?

Y todos juntando latunes, oro, y en el caso de los burbujos condones ¿para qué?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (8 Feb 2022)

Obvio, no se puede humillar a una superpotencia nuclear y no esperar a las consecuencias.


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?


----------



## Hippy Lollas (8 Feb 2022)

Sin banderas ni distintivos.

¿Puede haber una invasión más Paco que invadir "de a poquitos"?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Feb 2022)

*Si parpadean se lo van a perder*


----------



## Hippy Lollas (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## LionelHutz (8 Feb 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Sin banderas ni distintivos.
> 
> ¿Puede haber una invasión más Paco que invadir "de a poquitos"?



es como una boa tragandose un ciervo


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Feb 2022)

Por psicopatas estan dominadas todas las sociedades.

Nuestro problema es que estamos gobernados por nihilistas, edonistas y gente infantiloide.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Parecía que había cierta esperanza en que las conversaciones de ayer entre Putin y Macron pudieran rebajar la tensión entre Rusia y la Otan, ¿y nos encontramos con este discurso tan beligerante?


----------



## Max da Costa (8 Feb 2022)

Parece que lo que se viene es una posible guerra nuclear. Al Biden igual le quedan solo ya tres telediarios jaja.


----------



## Octubrista (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



A Rusia, mientras iba permitiendo la independencia de muchas repúblicas de la URSS (por las que podría haber ido a la guerra) se le aseguró que no entrarían en la OTAN, pero ya ves...

"Occidente" (el mundo anglosajón especialmente) nunca ha cumplido sus pactos.

Independientemente de lo que había en la URSS y el comunismo, quienes conozcan la historia de España, saben que los anglosajones siempre han sido así; estrechar su mano no tiene validez, son mentirosos, manipuladores, etc.

Rusia sabe que si se planta con sus tropas hasta la frontera de Polonia, todo cambia, y tendrán que tomarse en serio el peso que tiene.

Además, en Ucrania, el 50% estará con los rusos, por mucha propaganda que de hace en occidente.


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A Rusia, mientras iba permitiendo la independencia de muchas repúblicas de la URSS (por las que podría haber ido a la guerra) se le aseguró que no entrarían en la OTAN, pero ya ves...
> 
> "Occidente" (el mundo anglosajón especialmente) nunca ha cumplido sus pactos.
> 
> ...



¿Os quejais de que los ingleses os han hecho una Esparterada?


----------



## arriondas (8 Feb 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Obvio, no se puede humillar a una superpotencia nuclear y no esperar a las consecuencias.



Es como todo en la vida. No se puede humillar de mala manera a alguien, llevarlo a determinados límites o incluso forzarle a que los traspase. Porque ni siquiera él mismo sabe cómo va a reaccionar. Y Rusia no es precisamente Irak.


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.

Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A Rusia, mientras iba permitiendo la independencia de muchas repúblicas de la URSS (por las que podría haber ido a la guerra) se le aseguró que no entrarían en la OTAN, pero ya ves...
> 
> "Occidente" (el mundo anglosajón especialmente) nunca ha cumplido sus pactos.
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho muchas veces, yo me he relacionado con usanos y con rusos, y obviamente, por haber sido satélite de usa tantos años, al final tenemos más afinidad cultural y de trato con ellos, si bien los rusos en general no son mala gente para nada, es más probable que como español hagas migas con un usano que con un ruso. Pero lo uno no quita lo otro. Te garantizo que si USA desapareciera, incluyendo sus habitantes, todos, sus infraestructuras, empresas, etecé etecé, TODO, dejando un mundo multipolar con Rusia, China, Europa (que no tendría más remedio que unirse de verdad) y otras potencias, es más que claro que tendríamos paz por al menos unas décadas, tendríamos un mundo mejor.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Feb 2022)

Se nos van a freír las palomitas


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Parece que lo que se viene es una posible guerra nuclear. Al Biden igual le quedan solo ya tres telediarios jaja.



Armas nucleares las hay de muchos tipos. No todas son igual de destructivas ni tienen el mismo alcance.


----------



## luca (8 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (8 Feb 2022)

Si Ucrania se une a la OTAN e intenta recuperar Crimea militarmente, *los países europeos también se verán arrastrados a una guerra contra Rusia*, en la que "no habrá ganadores", declaró este martes el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, tras una reunión con su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron.

El mandatario ruso se dirigió a los periodistas para señalar que "por supuesto, el potencial de una organización conjunta como la OTAN y el de Rusia no son comparables". "Entendemos que Rusia es una de las principales potencias nucleares, e incluso está por delante de muchas en algunos componentes de la modernidad. *No habrá ganadores*. Se verán arrastrados a este conflicto contra su voluntad", agregó.


----------



## EGO (8 Feb 2022)

luca dijo:


> Si Putin le pusiera un pequeño supositorio nuclear a los del NOM nos ahorrabamos la guerra. O si los votontos occidentales reaccionasemos contra los genocidas....



Putin es un titere mas de la mafia jazarita y esta cumpliendo su papel en esta inmensa obra de teatro, cuyo fin es de nuevo volver a matar millones de BLANCOS.Esta vez con armas atomicas

No hay OTAN vs RUSIA.La guerra fria solo fue una excusa para que los ciudadanos de ambos bloques remasen bien fuerte y tragasaen con lo que les decia su gobierno para luchar contra el capitalismo/comunismo.



Los humanos de verdad no deberiamos permitir que a ningun viejales de mierda se le ocurriera si quiera insinuar el uso de una sola bomba atomica.

¿A que nadie se ha dado cuenta de que en Africa o simioamerica no caeria ni un solo misil?

Van a destruir Europa y aqui en este puto foro todos jaleandolo, porque estan enamoraditos perdidos de un ex-agente del KGB psicopata y ya rozando la senilidad como el pedofilo de Biden.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Armas nucleares las hay de muchos tipos. No todas son igual de destructivas ni tienen el mismo alcance.



tampoco sabemoos la capacidad de interceptores de estas , la tecnología avanza ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Feb 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


>



Y se empatanaron ahí..con batallas a cara de perro por cada Ucraniano moría un ruso..muy empatado estuvo


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Acción- reacción .A los que organizaron el euromaiden parece que les salió mal la jugada (bueno responde a un plan preestablecido). Si das un golpe de estado en Ucrania y encima Occidente lo medio legitima pues a veces sale el tiro por la culata. Crimea junto con otras provincias no reconocieron al gobierno golpista, se consideraron libres de manera autónoma de autoproclamarse independientes y de manera independiente aprobar la anexión a Rusia.

De estos polvos estos lodos...No defiendo ni a unos ni a otros, es más creo que todo es un teatro de la banca sionista para tensar la cuerda, pero los análisis planos de la politica y la historia repetidos de gobiernos y medios por los loros ya aburren.


----------



## Ricohombre (8 Feb 2022)

Lo de la guerra nuclear es un mito, no pasaría absolutamente nada porque cayeran algunas bombas, no hay que tenerles miedo.








Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Sin banderas ni distintivos.
> 
> ¿Puede haber una invasión más Paco que invadir "de a poquitos"?



Es hecho a propósito, si entran "hombrecitos verdes" que estrictamente no son parte del ejercito ruso, a nivel internacional Putin puede decir que "las tropas rusas no invadieron territorio ucraniano" (puro formalismo de las relaciones internacionales).


----------



## Jasa (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien*. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?*



Según los libros de texto españoles, un día los alemanes se levantaron muy nazis y racistas y siguieron a un alemán bajito porque si, empezaron a matar judíos y guerrear contra otros países.
La guerra española fue porque unos militares muy fascistas se despertaron un día y decidieron hundir un país Pacífico y próspero.


----------



## B. Golani (8 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Por psicopatas estan dominadas todas las sociedades.
> 
> Nuestro problema es que estamos gobernados por nihilistas, edonistas y gente infantiloide.



hedonistas


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.
> 
> Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?



El "no habrá vencedores" que dice Putin, ¿a que te crees que hace referencia?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El "no habrá vencedores" que dice Putin, ¿a que te crees que hace referencia?



Advertencia seria…usarán todo…


----------



## Octubrista (8 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> ¿Os quejais de que los ingleses os han hecho una Esparterada?



No me quejo, describo la historia, y lo que le sucedió con España, y capítulos como el del Maine en La Habana, siguen sucediendo.
Y en este caso (y están las hemerotecas de 1897-98), como entonces, los mass media anglosajones preparando el escenario.


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

Que yo sepa, EEUU no se ha anexionado nada en los últimos 20 años.


----------



## Gigatr0n (8 Feb 2022)

Ah que! ¿todavía estamos con esta historia entre el yayo mierdericano y el "boris-russinis" ese?

Anda ya y que les den por culo! a ver si se matan entre ellos que los demás, pasamos olimpicamente de esta mierda.


----------



## McLovin (8 Feb 2022)

Quiere decir que se nos van a rizar las pestañas del calor de la explosión nucelar, a eso se refiere cuando dice que no podremos parpadear.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Feb 2022)

Durante la Guerra Fría se desarrollaron varias doctrinas sobre la guerra nuclear. Hay que tener en cuenta que todos los políticos y ,ilitares de aquella época sabían lo que era la guerra, porque la habían vivido. Aaron y otros ( no recuerdo mucho nombres), pensaron los términos " ataque preventivo", " escalada bélica", destrucción mutua asegurada". Aaron era partidario de la " guerra total" y el " ataque preventivo" desde el principio. Otros pensaban que lo mejor era una escalada bélica que diese tiempo a negociar un alto el fuego. Como digo, Aaron era partidario de una guerra total, decía, que no tenía sentido una escalada bélica, al final se llegaría al uso de armamento nuclear; mejor empezar a usarlo el primero y tratar de destruir la capacidad de respuesta del enemigo.

Y en ello estamos. ¿ escalada que permita ir viendo cómo evolucionan las cosas por si fuera pertinente un alto el fuego, o ataque preventivo y guerra total desde el principio intentando desarmar al contrario?.

Creo que USA usará la segunda opción. USA es el hegemón retado por los aspirantes Rusia-China. USA, debido a las actuales circunstancias económicas y geopolíticas, tienen muy poco margen para escoger. Simplemente no está en condiciones de mantener una escalada bálica por todo el mundo, Europa, Asia y Medio Oriente.

USA sólo tiene el recurso del ataque preventivo y la guerra total si quiere seguir siendo el hegemón, el imperio global. Rusia y China ya lo han dicho, van a trabajar para desbancar a USA como potencia hegemónica. Lo dijeron por separado y, ahora, lo han dicho juntos en Pekín.

Los políticos y militares actuales no han vivido una guerra como la del 39-45. No tienen conciencia de su destrucción. Hay militares que piensan que la doctrina del ataque preventivo, en ciertas circunstancias, podría tener éxito. La tecnología ha aportado elementos nuevos respecto a la guerra fría, internet, IA, uso del espacio ... estoy seguro que, en algún momento, alguna de las partes creerá tener cierta ventaja que le asegure sobrevivir a una guerra nuclear. En principio, lo más probable es que sea USA quien de comienzo a las hostilidades, pero si Rusia y China llegan al convencimiento de que van a ser atacadas, pueden empezar ellos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (8 Feb 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Según los libros de texto españoles, un día los alemanes se levantaron muy nazis y racistas y siguieron a un alemán bajito porque si, empezaron a matar judíos y guerrear contra otros países.
> La guerra española fue porque unos militares muy fascistas se despertaron un día y decidieron hundir un país Pacífico y próspero.



Aunque resumido y en esencia ese es el aberrante discurso histórico oficial comprado por millones de ignorantes hay que retrotraerse causa tras causa al origen de los planes establecidos por la banca sionista para tener una idea aproximada de la realidad. No olvidar que por mucho que hayan intentando desprestigiarlo como un libelo y una invención, veamos como pensaban y planificaban estos sinvergüenzas las guerras mundiales que estaban por venir ( no olvidar que esta obra fue publicada sobre el año 1900 aprox. antes de las guerras mundiales):

PROTOCOLOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SIÓN

PROTOCOLO VII

OBJETO DE LAS ALZAS ARMAMENTICIAS. FERMENTACION, LUCHAS Y DISCORDIAS
EN EL MUNDO ENTERO. SOMETIMIENTO
DE LOS GENTILES POR MEDIO
DE GUERRAS INTERNAS Y POR *LA GUERRA MUNDIAL*. EL SECRETO CONSIDERADO
COMO ARTE DE LA POLITICA Y DE
LA JUDIOMASONERIA. LA PRENSA, LA OPINION
PUBLICA Y NUESTRO TRIUNFO. LOS
SEÑORES AMERICANOS, JAPONESES Y
CHINOS. LA INTENSIFICACION DEL SERVICIO MILITAR Y EL AUMENTO DE LAS FUERZAS
DE POLICIA SON ESENCIALES PARA LA REALIZACION DE LOS PLANES INDICADOS. ES PRECISO QUE, FUERA DE NUESTRA ORBITA, EL PAIS QUEDE REDUCIDO A UNA GRAN MASA PROLETARIA DE DONDE SACAR INDIVIDUOS CONVERTIDOS EN SOLDADOS Y AGENTES
DE POLICIA SUMISOS A NUESTRA CAUSA.
EN TODA EUROPA, Y CON LA AYUDA
DE EUROPA, DEBEMOS SUSCITAR EN
LOS DEMAS CONTINENTES LA DISCORDIA, LAS DISENSIONES Y LA MUTUA
HOSTILIDAD. ASI TENDREMOS UNA DOBLE
VENTAJA: EN PRIMER LUGAR, NOS
RESPETARAN EN TODOS LOS PAISES Y ASI SABRAN QUE PODEMOS, CUANDO
QUERAMOS, PROVOCAR EL DESORDEN O RESTABLECER EL ORDEN, POR OTRO, TODOS
LOS ESTADOS SE ACOSTUMBRARAN
DE ESTE MODO A CONSIDERARNOS COMO UNA CARGA NECESARIA; EN SEGUNDO LUGAR,
ENVOLVEREMOS CON INTRIGAS A
LOS MINISTERIOS
DE TODOS LOS
GOBIERNOS, YA SEA POR NUESTRA POLITICA O POR MEDIO DE CONTRATOS COMERCIALES Y OBLIGACIONES FINANCIERAS...
PARA CONSEGUIR ESTE OBJETIVO, SE
RA PRECISO RECURRIR A INFINIDAD
DE ENGAÑOS Y ARTIFICIOS DURA
NTE LAS NEGOCIACIONES Y
LOS DEBATES;
PERO CUANDO LLEGUEMOS A ESO QUE LLAMAN LA LENGUA OFICIAL,
ADOPTAREMOS LA TACTICA OPUESTA, APARENTANDO SER SUMAMENTE
HONRADOS Y CONCILIADORES.
DE ESTE MODO, LOS GOBIERNOS
DE LOS GENTILES, A QUIENES HEMOS ACOSTUMBRADO A VER UNICAMENTE EL
LADO MAS DESLUMBRADOR DE LOS
NEGOCIOS QUE ES EL QUE SIEMPRE LES
PRESENTAMOS NOS CONSIDERARAN TODAVIA
LOS BIENHECHORES Y SALVADORES DE
LA HUMANIDAD.
TENEMOS QUE ESTAR PREPARADOS PARA LIDIAR CON QUIENES SE OPONGAN
A NUESTROS PROYECTOS. SI FUERA NECESARIO, QUE EL PAIS VECINO LE
DECLARE LA GUERRA A LA NACION QUE PRETENDA OBSTACULIZARNOS.
PERO SI AMBOS SE UNIERAN CONTRA NOSOTROS, ENTONCES DESENCADENAREMOS *UNA GUERRA MUNDIAL*.
EN POLITICA, EL TRIUNFO DEFINITIVO DEPENDE ESENCIALMENTE DE LA RESERVA CON QUE SE HAYA GUARDADO EL PLAN A EFECTUAR.
LOS ACTOS DE UN DIPLOMATICO NO DEBEN CORRESPONDER NUNCA CON SUS
PALABRAS. YA EL PROYECTO MUNDIAL SE APROXIMA A LOS FINES PLANTEADOS
ANTERIORMENTE. PARA LOGRAR SU
EXITO TOTAL, NECESITAMOS
CONVENCER A LOS GOBIERNOS DE LOS
GENTILES MEDIANTE LO QUE
VULGARMENTE SE LLAMA LA OPINION
PUBLICA. EL CRITERIO POPULAR HA
SIDO PREDISPUESTO POR NOSOTROS
MEDIANTE LA PRENSA: ESTA GRAN
POTENCIA SE HALLA EN NUESTRAS MANOS EN SU CASI TOTALIDAD.
LLEGARA EL MOMENTO DE DEMOSTRAR QUE TODOS LOS GOBIERNOS EUROPEOS DE
LOS GOIM ESTAN ESCLAVIZADOS. SOMETEREMOS A UNO DE
ELLOS A LA GRAN PRUEBA SOBRE NUES
TRO GRAN PODER. NOS SERVIREMOS
DE ATROPELLOS Y CRIMENES, VALIENDONOS DEL TERROR. DE DARSE EL CASO DE
QUE, INDIGNADOS, LOS OTROS SE PUSIERAN EN CONTRA NUESTRA, LES RESPONDERIAMOS CON LOS PODERES BELICOS AMERICANOS, CHINOS O JAPONESES.








LOS PROTOCOLOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SION - PDF Free Download


Page 1 of 56 (English verison at THE PROTOCOLS OF THE LEARNED ELDERS OF ZION) INTRODUCCION LOS PROTOCOLOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SION * * * * * * LOS PROTOCOLOS DE LOS SABIOS DE SION ES UN DOCUMENTO FUNDAMENTAL




docplayer.es




..


----------



## Trurl (8 Feb 2022)

Cuando estalle la guerra nuclear global, con destrucción total, los supervivientes morirán de pena por no tener internec para forear, tiktoketear, instagramear y wachapear.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (8 Feb 2022)

Sabemos que las armas nucleares no se inventaron para lanzarlas a otros humanos si no para defenderte de los alienigenas.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (8 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Sabemos que las armas nucleares no se inventaron para lanzarlas a otros humanos si no para defenderte de los alienigenas.



Cuanta confianza en el ser humano... cuanta candidez ¿No crees al hombre capaz de la autodestrucción total mutua? Supongo que ironizabas


----------



## carpetano (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Los ciudadanos debemos oponernos en todo caso a cualquier guerra. Todas las guerras son odiosas, impulsadas por los poderosos globales o 1% para fracturar a la sociedad y someter a los pueblos. España debería tenerlo muy claro en este sentido, la participación en guerras en el extranjero debería estar penalizada con las máximas penas a los responsables por delito de alta traición.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935549
> 
> ...



Putin utilizando la misma retórica que Corea del Norte... penoso


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El "no habrá vencedores" que dice Putin, ¿a que te crees que hace referencia?



Pues a eso mismo. El mismo "amenaza" con un imposible conocedor de que eso no es una alternativa .

Si por un casual hay una guerra de verdad, que lo dudo, será mucho más clásica, y ambos bandos dejarán el botoncito quiero, y ninguno abusará una vez viéndose vencedor sobre el perdedor, para no acorrarlarles y que no les quede otra que ir a las malas. En ese caso se haría una rendición blanda y se largarian con el rabo entre las piernas, y ya .

Pero como he dicho, sospecho que no se llegará a los tiros y todo quedará en amenazas y amenazas para ablandar al contrario y sacar un mejor acuerdo diplomático. Esto no deja de ser una guerra fría 2.0


----------



## abe heinsenberg (8 Feb 2022)

trabajan para los mismos,así lo demuestra la historia y los acontecimientos,


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Cuando estalle la guerra nuclear global, con destrucción total, los supervivientes morirán de pena por no tener internec para forear, tiktoketear, instagramear y wachapear.



Tiene que molar hacerse un selfie con el hongo de fondo y colgarlo en Instagram. Seguro que te dan muchos likes


----------



## Alberto Liberto (8 Feb 2022)

A estos se la suda ampliamente. Montan un búnker gigante con capacidad autosuficiente y pulsan el botón de formatear.


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Feb 2022)

Nosotros hemos vendido nuestra identidad, nuestra soberanía y nuestras precarias economías y recursos naturales, a cambio de un globalismo tramposo, a cambio de una estafa cosmetica para sentirnos modernos y democráticos. Rusia no lo ha hecho ni lo piensa hacer, eso es todo.


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Y si se puede expandir la OTAN al este... Alegremente?

Eso sí?


Hipócrita de mierda


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Feb 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Quiere decir que se nos van a rizar las pestañas del calor de la explosión nucelar, a eso se refiere cuando dice que no podremos parpadear.



Creo que se refiere a vectores hipersónicos para sus cabezas nucleares.

Algo para lo que no hay contramedidas hoy día.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Feb 2022)

minuto 1:26:20



el nuke(volcan) de tonga, que opinais?


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Parecía que había cierta esperanza en que las conversaciones de ayer entre Putin y Macron pudieran rebajar la tensión entre Rusia y la Otan, ¿y nos encontramos con este discurso tan beligerante?



Macrón solo fue como emisario del NWO y de los globalistas psicopatas genocidas, a llevarle el mensaje de amenaza y solicitar su sometimiento. Putín le trató así porque sabía a lo que iba. 
Debería haberle dado una patada en el pecho y lanzarle al abismo, como hace Leónidas en la pelicula de 300 con el emisario de Jerjes.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Tiene que molar hacerse un selfie con el hongo de fondo y colgarlo en Instagram. Seguro que te dan muchos likes


----------



## Tails (8 Feb 2022)

Ya lo dijo en 2018 cuando usa se salió del pacto contra la proliferación de armas nucleares


----------



## superloki (8 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 935655



Lo de hacer fotos con petardazos nucleares no es nuevo, y se hacía en Las Vegas. De hecho, había un negocio turístico montado que hizo ricos a muchos...









Las Bombas Atómicas de Las Vegas


Durante la guerra fría se hicieron toda clase de experimentos, incluso con riesgo de la población. Hablamos hoy de las Bombas Atómicas de Las Vegas.




www.flipada.com


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Feb 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> hedonistas



soy del comite de supresión de 'h's superfluas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (8 Feb 2022)

Al final sera Putin quien estalle la burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Feb 2022)

Vaticina la madre de todas las guerras. Muy original no es.


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No me quejo, describo la historia, y lo que le sucedió con España, y capítulos como el del Maine en La Habana, sigue sucediendo.
> Y en este caso (y están las hemerotecas de 1897-98), como entonces, los mass media anglosajones preparando el escenario.



el maine no es un ejemplo de tratado no cumplido.


----------



## Tupper (8 Feb 2022)

Putin = la alegria de la huerta


----------



## tixel (8 Feb 2022)

Cuando alguien se expresa de esa manera ya sabes que te está mintiendo. Si no hay ganancia para ninguno, solo perdida para los dos que sentido tiene entonces hacerla. Esos son mensajes para la borregada, la misma que creen en las armas nucelares, el covid y resto de cuentos para que hagan presión por sus intereses.


----------



## WasP (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Chhamberlain fue de generoso con el del bigotito en lugar de pararle los pies a la primera ocasión. Y ya sabemos lo que comportó aquella "generosidad"...


----------



## Tails (8 Feb 2022)

Rusia amenaza a Trump con "medidas militares"


El presidente estadounidense anunció su decisión el sábado. El acuerdo fue firmado por Reagan y Gorbachov en 1987.




www.libertaddigital.com





Si los estadounidenses continúan actuando de manera cruda y directa, retirándose unilateralmente de todo tipo de acuerdos, como el de Irán, como éste... nos veremos obligados a tomar *medidas de respuesta*, *incluso de carácter militar*,

"Tal salida sería el segundo golpe más poderoso infligido a todo el sistema de estabilidad estratégica del mundo", dijo. "El primer golpe fue la retirada de Estados Unidos del tratado de misiles antibalísticos en 2001. Una vez más, el iniciador de la retirada del tratado es Estados Unidos", ha lamentado.


Putin había advertido previamente que la retirada de Washington del INF llevará a una nueva carrera armamentística. 









Putin: EEUU es "responsable" de la destrucción del pacto nuclear


El presidente ruso ordenó a los servicios de inteligencia que siguieran los movimientos estadounidenses "en el desarrollo, producción y despliegue de los misiles de alcance intermedio y de alcance medio". - Agencia Anadolu




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Estudia un poco de Historia, gilipollas.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> soy del comite de supresión de 'h's superfluas.



Yo creo que lo que eres es un hasno.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Armas nucleares las hay de muchos tipos. No todas son igual de destructivas ni tienen el mismo alcance.



Para esos se inventaron los misiles de largo alcance y los submarinos nucleares. Para que los anglocabrones no puedan liarla impunemente a 20000 kms. Si pasa algo, hay para todos.


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que eres es un hasno.



Yo creo que lo que eres es basura.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que eres es estiercol.



Crees mal, hanalfabeto.


----------



## LionelHutz (8 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Crees mal, hanalfabeto.



no. eres basura.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Los ciudadanos debemos oponernos en todo caso a cualquier guerra. Todas las guerras son odiosas, impulsadas por los poderosos globales o 1% para fracturar a la sociedad y someter a los pueblos. España debería tenerlo muy claro en este sentido, la participación en guerras en el extranjero debería estar penalizada con las máximas penas a los responsables por delito de alta traición.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935549
> 
> ...



Eso es precisamente lo que se busca con esta guerra, barrer a buena parte de la población mundial.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> no. eres basura.



No, no soy hestiércol, hasno edonista. Y si perseveramos lo suficiente, nos pillará el ongo aciéndonos declaraciones de hamol.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Y la I, y la de Napoleon, y la de Sucesion española, la de los 7 años, la de los 30 años............... todos los siglos han tenido su o sus guerras europeas.
Toca este siglo. Rusia no usará armas nucleares si no las usan previamente otros, y estos otros no la susaran si Rusia no las usa primero....

Conclusion, habrá guerra en Ucrania-Rumania-Polonia-Estonia.
Pero no tocará suelo ruso ni suelo frances o britanico o americano.

Y si, van haber millones de refugees ucranianos, polacos, rumanos en toda la UE.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Y la I, y la de Napoleon, y la de Sucesion española, la de los 7 años, la de los 30 años............... todos los siglos han tenido su o sus guerras europeas.
> Toca este siglo. Rusia no usará armas nucleares si no las usan previamente otros, y estos otros no la susaran si Rusia no las usa primero....
> 
> Conclusion, habrá guerra en Ucrania-Rumania-Polonia-Estonia.
> ...



Ahí lo único positivo son las ucranianas, y con muchas reservas. Las polacas son monjunas y estrechas.


----------



## hijodepantera (8 Feb 2022)

Pues sin que sirva de precedente y adelantando que soy un convencido pacifista neo hippy en caso de un conflicto a gran escala entre tito Putin y las basuras democráticas occidentales esta vez si creo que los vencedores seriamos los supervivientes que ya no tuviésemos que aguantar este puto sistema de latrocinio y humillación en el que vivimos.
Deseando ver caer nukes en Londres,Paris,Berlin,Madrid etc etc


----------



## Guaguei (8 Feb 2022)

en pocos meses vereis a los presidentes europeos y maximas autoridades dirigiendo los estados por videoconferencia, aludiendo razones de seguridad, pero no estaran en sus paises, estaran en algun tipo de club bilderberg tomando unos chatos con barra libre y canapes instalado en quien sabe donde, intentaran ejercer su autoridad lo maximo que puedan, estirar la credibilidad y legitimidad de su gobernanza , y asi presionar mas hacia la guerra, como buenos titeres, pero pronto se sabra el pastel y al no estar en sus paises , las subsiguientes maximas autoridades politicas o militares que si permanecen en la nacion y se veran afectadas por una guerra tomaran posiciones completamente diferentes y mas coherentes, la guerra terminara pronto y no llegara lejos, el plan saldra mal, y los titeres moriran, conclusion las elites no van a dar cobijo a sus titeres ni dejar que sus titeres se evacuen, gobernar por videoconferencia es un error, o un arriesgado pequeño detalle que las elites no se pueden permitir, tu presidente de un pais cualquiera si apoyas la guerra y a las elites moriras con tu familia por la guerra o por el pueblo, y luego las elites

una guerra que no interesa a nadie sustentada solo en la propaganda y la mentira que quiere hacer parecer que si interesa, que podria salir mal

mienten tanto y la gente asume sin cuestionar por precaucion que ni ellos mismos saben que apoyo tienen y a quien tienen realmente convencidos


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Con la declaración de guerra de la gran potencial colonial.


----------



## LordEntrophy (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.
> 
> Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?



No, precisamente Putin está recordando que él también tiene otro maletín con botón, que parece que al Amo Biden se le está olvidando.

Y que si alguno de los dos aprieta el botón, es el fin para ambos y para casi todos, porque el otro también lo apretaría.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## jaimegvr (8 Feb 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Pues sin que sirva de precedente y adelantando que soy un convencido pacifista neo hippy en caso de un conflicto a gran escala entre tito Putin y las basuras democráticas occidentales esta vez si creo que los vencedores seriamos los supervivientes que ya no tuviésemos que aguantar este puto sistema de latrocinio y humillación en el que vivimos.
> Deseando ver caer nukes en Londres,Paris,Berlin,Madrid etc etc



No hay mal, que por bien no venga.


----------



## Guaguei (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ...
> La tecnología ha aportado elementos nuevos respecto a la guerra fría, internet, IA, uso del espacio ... estoy seguro que, en algún momento, alguna de las partes creerá tener cierta ventaja que le asegure sobrevivir a una guerra nuclear. En principio, lo más probable es que sea USA quien de comienzo a las hostilidades, pero si Rusia y China llegan al convencimiento de que van a ser atacadas, pueden empezar ellos.



En una guerra de verdad, lo primero es dejar sin efectos la tecnología de posicionamiento tipo GPS, Galileo, etc.

Para eso hay varios caminos, desde el derribo de algunos satélites, al ataque de sus bases de control, o mediante hackeo informático, etc.

Si eso sucede, es que hay guerra seria, y preocupante.


----------



## jaimegvr (8 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Con la declaración de guerra de la gran potencial colonial.



Antes de 1914, Polonia era de los Imperios Ruso y Aleman, y en 1939 Hitler y Stalin acordaron volver a la situacion anterior a 1914, y por ello, Gran Bretaña y Francia, invasores de la India, Argelia, Canada, Australia, Indochina, China, toda Africa y Oriente Medio............. declararon la guerra a Alemania, que no a la URSS, porque habia invadido un pais soberano, aLGO totalmente escandaloso....luego en 1941 Gran Bretaña y la URSS invadieron Persia, un pais soberano, para asegurarse el suministro de petroleo exclusivamente a ellos y gratis.


----------



## ciberobrero (8 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Eso ya se sabía desde los años 60 putos juntaletras



Son yogurines con títulos e infulas inversamente proporcionales a sus conocimientos


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Feb 2022)

Todo mi apoyo al tito Putin. Por mí se podía anexionar España también.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Paleto, Crimea es rusa hace más de 300 años.
Y que tu voto valga lo mismo que el mio...


----------



## Zen_ (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Parecía que había cierta esperanza en que las conversaciones de ayer entre Putin y Macron pudieran rebajar la tensión entre Rusia y la Otan, ¿y nos encontramos con este discurso tan beligerante?



Maricron, fue a encender la mecha, solo hay que ver como tiene al pueblo francés blanco


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Durante la Guerra Fría se desarrollaron varias doctrinas sobre la guerra nuclear. Hay que tener en cuenta que todos los políticos y ,ilitares de aquella época sabían lo que era la guerra, porque la habían vivido. Aaron y otros ( no recuerdo mucho nombres), pensaron los términos " ataque preventivo", " escalada bélica", destrucción mutua asegurada". Aaron era partidario de la " guerra total" y el " ataque preventivo" desde el principio. Otros pensaban que lo mejor era una escalada bélica que diese tiempo a negociar un alto el fuego. Como digo, Aaron era partidario de una guerra total, decía, que no tenía sentido una escalada bélica, al final se llegaría al uso de armamento nuclear; mejor empezar a usarlo el primero y tratar de destruir la capacidad de respuesta del enemigo.
> 
> Y en ello estamos. ¿ escalada que permita ir viendo cómo evolucionan las cosas por si fuera pertinente un alto el fuego, o ataque preventivo y guerra total desde el principio intentando desarmar al contrario?.
> 
> ...



El problema de la doctrina del ataque preventivo es neutralizar las plataformas de lanzamiento moviles, aerotransportadas y submarinas del enemigo. Al final es MAD sea por escalada o haya preventivo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

Rusia le dura unas horas a EEUU


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Pues sin que sirva de precedente y adelantando que soy un convencido pacifista neo hippy en caso de un conflicto a gran escala entre tito Putin y las basuras democráticas occidentales esta vez si creo que los vencedores seriamos los supervivientes que ya no tuviésemos que aguantar este puto sistema de latrocinio y humillación en el que vivimos.
> *Deseando ver caer nukes en Londres,Paris,Berlin,Madrid etc etc*



Hombre, no. Porque además de aguantar latrocinio y humillación, te tocaría aguantar cánceres, muertes, paisajes desolados… o simplemente morir eliminado, que no descartes que anden buscando eliminar población al por mayor.


----------



## Akira. (8 Feb 2022)

O quizás solo sea una de tantas estrategias de un 1% en la que actúan dos bandos y solo hay un grupo selecto de vencedores.


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir que no podremos hacer posts de 1000 páginas sobre nukes cayendo?
> 
> Y todos juntando latunes, oro, y en el caso de los burbujos condones ¿para qué?



Lo de los condones es lógico, a nadie le gusta meter la polla en un coño radioactivo.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Rusia le dura unas horas a EEUU



Y viceversa


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Ahora / II GM
Ucrania = Checoslovaquia con los sudetes.
Polonia = Polonia


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> El problema de la doctrina del ataque preventivo es neutralizar las plataformas de lanzamiento moviles, aerotransportadas y submarinas del enemigo. Al final es MAD sea por escalada o haya preventivo



Y centros de comunicación y comando. En teoría, si todos los jugadores cumplen con su obligación, no debería haber fisuras y debería existir la MAD. Pero en 50 años han podido cambiar muchas cosas en las doctrinas de los ejércitos, en sus capacidades o alguno ha podido desarrollar alguna tecnología superior. No tenemos toda la información. Me imagino que las inteligencias militares de los contendientes, tampoco. Ese es otro tema importante, el control de la información. ¿ Alguno de los contendientes tiene algún troyano en los sistemas enemigos?. Vale, son ideas dispersas. Cuando alguno de los contendientes crea tener cierta superioridad, o piense que puede destruir completamente al enemigo sin sufrir pérdidas inasumibles, entonces, empezará el circo. Al fin y al cabo, la guerra es el arte del engaño. A lo mejor deciden ver las cartas de cada uno.


----------



## pepetemete (8 Feb 2022)

La OTAN se va a achantar, lo veréis en breve.
Van de farol y solo atacan a enemigos más débiles, como los amegos.


----------



## Avila256 (8 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Si parpadean se lo van a perder*



Pues los gatos no se lo perderán.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y viceversa



Viceversa no

El presupuesto en defensa de EEUU es diez veces superior cada año durante varias decadas


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> No, precisamente Putin está recordando que él también tiene otro maletín con botón, que parece que al Amo Biden se le está olvidando.
> 
> Y que si alguno de los dos aprieta el botón, es el fin para ambos y para casi todos, porque el otro también lo apretaría.



Biden no ha olvidado nada, por eso no ha mencionado en ningún momento ese maletín y ha hecho como que no existe. Aquí el único que ha sacado a relucir el dichoso botoncito ha sido Putin. Creo que es un recordatorio absurdo por obvio


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> *Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.*
> 
> Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?



Si lo cuenta, por eso dice que no habrá vencedores...


----------



## pepetemete (8 Feb 2022)

En serio que algunos no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que estáis diciendo.

Imaginad a Rusia metiendo bases de misiles en México o Canadá... 

La actitud de Rusia es absolutamente normal, y basta ya de la prepotencia de la OTAN, al menos pública, porque no tengo NINGUNA DUDA que cuando hablen en serio con los rusos será para meterse la lengua en el culo.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Viceversa no
> 
> El presupuesto en defensa de EEUU es diez veces superior cada año durante varias decadas



Absurdo su comentario. 
Los vectores y estrategias de destrucción masiva son incontestables. Y eso es lo que eta diciendo Putin.

da igual el presupuesto, porque ya se lo gastaron y profusamente en la urss


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Hola ELISA. Saludos al CNI:


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Que yo sepa, EEUU no se ha anexionado nada en los últimos 20 años.



En realidad, esta perdiendo "influencia"/ guerras de proximidad, desde los años 60.

Si cae Ucrania a finales de primavera, el año que viene, cuando acabe la temporada de tifones, China se unificará.


----------



## Akira. (8 Feb 2022)

A mi me gusta Rusia por otras razones, pero, USA gana por presupuesto y tecnología militar.


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

La solución es sencilla, los que hacen políticas a largo plazo ganan, los que miran los sondeos electorales de la semana pierden. Es evidente que el comunismo de hoy día no es el de los años 60 de la URSS. China planifica, construye, avanza y gana posiciones en el Mundo cumpliendo sus objetivos, EEUU parece que improvisa: Ahora voy a Irak, ahora me voy, entro en Afganistan, monto un rondo en Siria, se me hunde Libia, las primaveras árabes salen rana, etc. Rusia mordió el polvo debido a una aparente superioridad que no tenía en los 80 y finales de los 90, pero dentro de sus limitaciones mueve las piezas mundiales a sus intereses, tienen un dictador que lleva gobernando casi 20 años de forma ininterrumpida. Europa no se sabe a donde va, es una caja de grillos, le montan una crisis en sus narices y ve como le mandan a la mesa de los niños mientras negocian EEUU y Rusia directamente sobre la seguridad y soberanía de Europa, no se puede caer más bajo.

Solución: Políticas a largo plazo, reindustrialización, atracción de capitales, rearme, unificación de ejércitos a nivel comunitario. Lo lógico de Europa es que se construya un ejército que multiplique por tres al ruso (tiene unidades, gente y dinero para hacerlo), armarse de un arsenal nuclear similar al norteamericano y desarrollar tecnologías propias que permitan mediante guerra convencional plantarse en Moscú en un par de días mediante una guerra relámpago. Solo en ese momento Rusia tendrá cierto respeto por Europa.

Por otro lado veo esta crisis demasiado "artificial", a no ser que los políticos ucranianos sean subnormales profundos. En estos casos de bloqueo lo lógico es hacer lo que hacen los políticos patrios: Patadón hacia delante y que el tiempo decida. Es decir, Ucranía debe renunciar a su ingreso en la OTAN, negociar directamente con Rusia la clase de relación que van a mantener, preguntar públicamente a Putín si reconoce a Ucrania como nación soberana o simplemente debe de ser un vasallo de Rusia, si así es, lo único que debe esperar a que Putin se retire para dar el siguiente paso.


----------



## bigmaller (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Viceversa no
> 
> El presupuesto en defensa de EEUU es diez veces superior cada año durante varias decadas



Yo te mato una vez y tu diez veces. Ok. 

De que hablas.... En dolares? En capacidades de tus fuerzas expedicionarias? En defensa de area?
En inteligencia? Ciberseguridad? Aprovisionamiento? Logistica? 

Cállate.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Feb 2022)

Joder.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Absurdo su comentario.
> Los vectores y estrategias de destrucción masiva son incontestables. Y eso es lo que eta diciendo Putin.
> 
> da igual el presupuesto, porque ya se lo gastaron y profusamente en la urss





bigmaller dijo:


> Yo te mato una vez y tu diez veces. Ok.
> 
> De que hablas.... En dolares? En capacidades de tus fuerzas expedicionarias? En defensa de area?
> En inteligencia? Ciberseguridad? Aprovisionamiento? Logistica?
> ...



Rusia te destruye 1 ciudad y EEUU 10 o 50


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Si lo cuenta, por eso dice que no habrá vencedores...



Pues si lo sabe, que no moleste con el botoncito y lo deje fuera de la disputa. Que haga como Biden, que hace como que no existe y ni lo nombra.

Al final Putin con tanto rozar el botoncito y enseñarlo va a tropezar y le va a dar sin querer y la liamos .


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces, yo me he relacionado con usanos y con rusos, y obviamente, por haber sido satélite de usa tantos años, al final tenemos más afinidad cultural y de trato con ellos, si bien los rusos en general no son mala gente para nada, es más probable que como español hagas migas con un usano que con un ruso. Pero lo uno no quita lo otro. Te garantizo que si USA desapareciera, incluyendo sus habitantes, todos, sus infraestructuras, empresas, etecé etecé, TODO, dejando un mundo multipolar con Rusia, China, Europa (que no tendría más remedio que unirse de verdad) y otras potencias, es más que claro que tendríamos paz por al menos unas décadas, tendríamos un mundo mejor.



Pues yo al revés, incluso con los chinos me he llevado mejor. Lo de los usanos y su arrogancia es para estudiar.


----------



## etsai (8 Feb 2022)

No te dará tiempo ni a pulsar el botón "RESPONDER" en este foro.


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pues yo al revés, incluso con los chinos me he llevado mejor. Lo de los usanos y su arrogancia es para estudiar.



Puede ser, de todas formas, si vives un tiempo entre holandeses, los usanos te parecerá la gente más humilde que hayas conocido.


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Feb 2022)

No podrán parpadear, suena bien...


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

Putin gana el relato ante la pandilla de hipócritas anglosajones.

El problema en realidad es que si te ponen misiles en la puerta de tu casa, tienes el derecho a poner los tuyos (y Rusia está bien despachada de Nukes) EN LA PUERTA DEL OTRO.


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

Así que nada.. a esperar que la goyimada (que tiene el talento justo para echar el día) se fulmine entre ella por tercera vez..


Y luego dirán que la culpa es de los judíos...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Rusia te destruye 1 ciudad y EEUU 10 o 50



Pero tú sabes algo de este tema? O hablas por jolibud. digo para parar el intercambio.
Actualmente, la destrucción asegurada es un hecho. Aún diría más, creo que sería más destructivo el ataque ruso. Pero basándome en los números, vectores y estrategias, y sin contar el resto de cositas biochemi que tienen todos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pero tú sabes algo de este tema? O hablas por jolibud. digo para parar el intercambio.
> Actualmente, la destrucción asegurada es un hecho. Aún diría más, creo que sería más destructivo el ataque ruso. Pero basándome en los números, vectores y estrategias, y sin contar el resto de cositas biochemi que tienen todos.



50 ciudades EEUU y 500 rusas arrasadas en 1 hora


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Rusia te destruye 1 ciudad y EEUU 10 o 50



Rusia te destruye 1500 ciudades y EE.UU 15.000 ESA es la dimension correcta a partir de tu tesis. 

En realidad no es así porque en ICBM Rusia esta mucho mas avanzada y tiene mas arsenal qué USA.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Durante la Guerra Fría se desarrollaron varias doctrinas sobre la guerra nuclear. Hay que tener en cuenta que todos los políticos y ,ilitares de aquella época sabían lo que era la guerra, porque la habían vivido. Aaron y otros ( no recuerdo mucho nombres), pensaron los términos " ataque preventivo", " escalada bélica", destrucción mutua asegurada". Aaron era partidario de la " guerra total" y el " ataque preventivo" desde el principio. Otros pensaban que lo mejor era una escalada bélica que diese tiempo a negociar un alto el fuego. Como digo, Aaron era partidario de una guerra total, decía, que no tenía sentido una escalada bélica, al final se llegaría al uso de armamento nuclear; mejor empezar a usarlo el primero y tratar de destruir la capacidad de respuesta del enemigo.
> 
> Y en ello estamos. ¿ escalada que permita ir viendo cómo evolucionan las cosas por si fuera pertinente un alto el fuego, o ataque preventivo y guerra total desde el principio intentando desarmar al contrario?.
> 
> ...



Llevamos muchos años con este juego. China y Rusia han demostrado ser muy pacientes y estratégicos. Todo lo contrario USA.
Si China y Rusia han pisado la pelota, han levantado la cabeza, y visto que hay oportunidad de tirar a puerta y quién sabe si de meter gol, es que están preparados y no hay porqué esperar más. 
Me temo lo peor!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Rusia te destruye 1500 ciudades y EE.UU 15.000 ESA es la dimension correcta a partir de tu tesis.
> 
> En realidad no es así porque en ICBM Rusia esta mucho mas avanzada y tiene mas arsenal qué USA.



EEUU aplasta a Rusia


----------



## morethanafeeling (8 Feb 2022)

La lógica me dice que si hubiera guerra ningún bando usaría armamento nuclear. Una cosa es mandar soldados a que se maten unos a otros, y otra es que caigan los dirigentes. Eso no creo que les haga mucha gracia.

Si hay algún conflicto será estrictamente militar en la propia Ucrania sin riesgo para las grandes potencias más allá de las pérdidas de unos soldados que les importan bien poco.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Rusia te destruye 1500 ciudades y EE.UU 15.000 ESA es la dimension correcta a partir de tu tesis.
> 
> En realidad no es así porque en ICBM Rusia esta mucho mas avanzada y tiene mas arsenal qué USA.



No según mi tesis

1/10 durante 20 anos es 1 a 200

Rusia 1.500 ciudades EEUU 500.000 ciudades


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ahí lo único positivo son las ucranianas, y con muchas reservas. Las polacas son monjunas y estrechas.



En el caso de que se dé guerra y esta sea a nivel europeo, no creo que España sea segura para acoger refugiados.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Feb 2022)

También podría suceder que se plantease un conflicto convencional de baja intensidad. 
En la II Guerra Mundial ambos bandos tenían capacidad para usar armas químicas(gas) pero el temor a la represalia hizo que ninguno se atraviese a usarlas.

Creo que los analistas de ambos bloques son muy conscientes de que un intercambio de pepinos no es muy aconsejable para la salud y buena marcha del país


----------



## PIA (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> EEUU aplasta a Rusia



¿Como? ¿Sienta encima de los rusos o qué?


----------



## kemado (8 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El "no habrá vencedores" que dice Putin, ¿a que te crees que hace referencia?



"После нас - тишина" ("Después de nosotros - el silencio")
Lema de Armas Estratégicas Rusas


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

PIA dijo:


> ¿Como? ¿Sienta encima de los rusos o qué?



Con misiles desde submarinos


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Feb 2022)

O sea por esa regla de tres que ni intente agredir de nuevo a Polonia porque tampoco le dará a él y a su Rusia tiempo de parpadear.
Menos lobos señor Putin y por supuesto menos fanfarronería que a veces se nos calienta la boca y pasa lo que pasa.
Pozdrawiam.








Mateusz Morawiecki, primer ministro polaco: "O paramos el sueño imperial de Putin o será una pesadilla para la UE"


El primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, de visita hoy en Madrid, teme que Ucrania derive en un problema para Europa y que la sed imperialista de Vladimir Putin le lleve a la




amp-elmundo-es.cdn.ampproject.org








__





Putin amenazó a Poroshenko con invadir Polonia, Rumania y los países bálticos - Libertad Digital







www-libertaddigital-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Teuro (8 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Si Ucrania se une a la OTAN e intenta recuperar Crimea militarmente, *los países europeos también se verán arrastrados a una guerra contra Rusia*, en la que "no habrá ganadores", declaró este martes el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, tras una reunión con su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> El mandatario ruso se dirigió a los periodistas para señalar que "por supuesto, el potencial de una organización conjunta como la OTAN y el de Rusia no son comparables". "Entendemos que Rusia es una de las principales potencias nucleares, e incluso está por delante de muchas en algunos componentes de la modernidad. *No habrá ganadores*. Se verán arrastrados a este conflicto contra su voluntad", agregó.



La OTAN no admite miembros que tengan disputas territoriales, está en sus estatutos. Por lo que en realidad con la ley en la mano Ucrania no puede entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## djvan (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Los ciudadanos debemos oponernos en todo caso a cualquier guerra. Todas las guerras son odiosas, impulsadas por los poderosos globales o 1% para fracturar a la sociedad y someter a los pueblos. España debería tenerlo muy claro en este sentido, la participación en guerras en el extranjero debería estar penalizada con las máximas penas a los responsables por delito de alta traición.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935549
> 
> ...



Te opones a cualquier tipo de guerra que me parece muy loable pero resulta que se te pone dura con los comentarios de Putin..

los expansionistas prosoviets sois los que sobráis


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Feb 2022)

Todo es por la competencia por los recursos, ya sean estos comida, dinero, mujeres, terrenos... lo que sea. Y esto tiene difícil solución, pero la tiene. De hecho no hemos dejado de movernos, siglos tras siglos, hacia ella. ¿Alcanzaremos un equilibrio antes de autodestruirnos? Ésa es la pregunta.

Ahora, con el fin de los combustibles fósiles a la vista, y el calentamiento global generado precisamente por el consumo de estos combustibles, no nos queda más remedio que hacer otro esfuerzo, dar otros pasitos, hacia el equilibrio. O eso o una muerte lenta y horrible de la especie.

Debe haber un control férreo del consumo de recursos por individuo, y control efectivo de la población. No nos queda otra si queremos seguir viviendo en esta placa de Petri gorda llamada La Tierra.


----------



## Busher (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.
> 
> Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?



Si lo cuenta... cuando dice que "no habra vencedores". No es gilipollas... si uno saca el maletin, el otro lo saca tambien y game over para todos, nada que no se sepa desde hace muchas decadas.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Feb 2022)

Ahora como se ven acorralados suelta lo de que no habrá vencedores cuando sus voceros y lameculos de la prensa como RT y Sputnik llevan diciendo que Rusia es lo mejor de lo mejor militarmente y que la OTAN es débil y que el armamento ruso es lo más sofisticado etc...iros a tomar por viento bocazas!!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> A Rusia, mientras iba permitiendo la independencia de muchas repúblicas de la URSS (por las que podría haber ido a la guerra) se le aseguró que no entrarían en la OTAN, pero ya ves...
> 
> "Occidente" (el mundo anglosajón especialmente) nunca ha cumplido sus pactos.
> 
> ...



Y vuelta la burra al trigo...

Jamás la OTAN prometió que esas ex-repúblicas no entrarían en OTAN, y en 1997 Rusia firmó un pacto con la OTAN donde, oh sorpresa, tampoco se prohibía ningún tipo de expansión.

Hay que recordar para los sorbelefas de Putin: Rusia independizó a todas esas ex-repúblicas* porque se consideraban una carga para los rusos*


----------



## bigmaller (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Rusia te destruye 1 ciudad y EEUU 10 o 50



Ok. Suficiente.


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Si lo cuenta... cuando dice que "no habra vencedores". No es gilipollas... si uno saca el maletin, el otro lo saca tambien y game over para todos, nada que no se sepa desde hace muchas decadas.



Entonces está mentando una absurda obviedad. Biden el maletín ni lo mienta, ni amenaza, lo tiene guardadito y se calla, mientras Putin bien que recuerda lo que trae entre manos , insiste en su poder , y lo restriega bien restregado.


Como dice el refrán, el que enseña el botón y no lo aprieta es un parguela jajaja


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir que no podremos hacer posts de 1000 páginas sobre nukes cayendo?
> 
> Y todos juntando latunes, oro, y en el caso de los burbujos condones ¿para qué?



Si vamos a echar un último polvo que sea a pelito, nada de condones .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Feb 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> También podría suceder que se plantease un conflicto convencional de baja intensidad.
> En la II Guerra Mundial ambos bandos tenían capacidad para usar armas químicas(gas) pero el temor a la represalia hizo que ninguno se atraviese a usarlas.
> 
> Creo que los analistas de ambos bloques son muy conscientes de que un intercambio de pepinos no es muy aconsejable para la salud y buena marcha del país



Depende. Si arrasas el 90% del enemigo y calculas que tú pierdes el 20% de tu capacidad ... es un cálculo a tener en cuenta. La cuestión es desarmar al enemigo con una pérdidas asumibles. Pero si uno de los bandos ha inventado una máscara antigas fácil de poner y muy efectiva, a lo mejor le interesa iniciar una guerra química. Todo depende del cálculo que hagan los analistas y de la decisión de los mandamases.

Un intercambio de pepinos no es aconsejable. pero si destruyes el 100% del enemigo, perdiendo tú el 50% ... bueno, ya recuperarás ese 50% y más durante la postguerra. Lo de quedar tuerto si el contrario queda ciego .. lo de siempre.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Feb 2022)

Crees que podrás quitar instagram, youtube, fb,etc (toda esta mierda de hinternec, además de bares, restaurantes,fumbol (europeo y yanquee) y demás ocio superfluo), y que todo sea una balsa de aceite.
Antes prefieren los pepinos nucelares y que salga el sol (si sale) por donde quiera.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> No según mi tesis
> 
> 1/10 durante 20 anos es 1 a 200
> 
> Rusia 1.500 ciudades EEUU 500.000 ciudades



A partir de 500 detonanciones la troposfera se ioniza y se va a tomar por culo. Game over. 500 veces la central de chernobil.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A partir de 500 detonanciones la troposfera se ioniza y se va a tomar por culo. Game over. 500 veces la central de chernobil.



Pues en 1 hora todos jodidos


----------



## Giordano Bruno (8 Feb 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Obvio, no se puede humillar a una superpotencia nuclear y no esperar a las consecuencias.



Y? Ya le han dicho que mi se le ocurra invadir Ucrania,ahora Putin puede berrear y amenazar todo lo que quiera....has soltado un ordago y ahora no tiene cojones a realizarlo y punto lo demás pajas mentales.


----------



## Pinovski (8 Feb 2022)

__





Internacional: - Los enfrentamientos entre las élites rusas, las fuerzas de seguridad, y los oligarcas de Putin amenazan con hacer saltar al país por los aires


https://carnegie.ru/2022/02/07/ru-pub-86379 Hoy ha madurado un conflicto agudo, pero aún latente, dentro de la élite del poder ruso, cuyo resultado depende del destino de una parte influyente del séquito de Putin. Hubo marcadas diferencias sobre la cuestión de adónde ir a continuación. ¿Quién...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Pues en 1 hora todos jodidos



Mayormente. Pero hay que ser practicos y adaptarse a las circunstancias.

*OFERTA DE LATUNES*
Me los quitan de las manos, señora....
*
Atun 40g Calvo ------- 1200 merkels.*
_*
Bonito 50g Isabel ---- 1700 merkels.

Melva 50g Albo ------- 1700 merkels.
*_
_*Berberechos Escuris -- La virginidad de tu primogenita.*_

NOTA: Los pagos en euros deben hacerse en monedas de 2, que los papeles no valdrán nada pero el ferroniquel siempre se puede fundir para hacer puntas de flecha post-apocalipsis.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Feb 2022)

Pues se ve que últimamente está de huelga.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Depende. Si arrasas el 90% del enemigo y calculas que tú pierdes el 20% de tu capacidad ... es un cálculo a tener en cuenta. La cuestión es desarmar al enemigo con una pérdidas asumibles. Pero si uno de los bandos ha inventado una máscara antigas fácil de poner y muy efectiva, a lo mejor le interesa iniciar una guerra química. Todo depende del cálculo que hagan los analistas y de la decisión de los mandamases.
> 
> Un intercambio de pepinos no es aconsejable. pero si destruyes el 100% del enemigo, perdiendo tú el 50% ... bueno, ya recuperarás ese 50% y más durante la postguerra. Lo de quedar tuerto si el contrario queda ciego .. lo de siempre.



No te falta razón. Pero también podrían pensar que ese 50% es irrecuperable en décadas por la contaminación nuclear y que la "victoria "sería tan pirrica que sería moralmente inasumible

Esperemos que nunca nos saquen de dudas..


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mayormente. Pero hay que ser practicos y adaptarse a las circunstancias.
> 
> *OFERTA DE LATUNES*
> Me los quitan de las manos, señora....
> ...



Y con las cryptos qué hacemos????


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Y con las cryptos qué hacemos????



No va a haber electricidad disponible y mucho menos redes informaticas. Puedes hacerte una ensalada virtual con ellas.


----------



## Picard (8 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Si parpadean se lo van a perder*


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No va a haber electricidad disponible y mucho menos redes informaticas. Puedes hacerte una ensalada virtual con ellas.



Entonces habrá que vender y sacar leuros en metal.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Entonces habrá que vender y sacar leuros en metal.



Exacto los gitanorumanos van a ser los reyes del mambo por sus habilidades.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Exacto los gitanorumanos van a ser los reyes del mambo por sus habilidades.



Esos son inmunes a los neutrones rápidos?


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> En realidad, esta perdiendo "influencia"/ guerras de proximidad, desde los años 60.
> 
> Si cae Ucrania a finales de primavera, el año que viene, cuando acabe la temporada de tifones, China se unificará.



Exacto.


----------



## Top5 (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.
> 
> Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?



No se como se puede decir que Putin no cuenta que su oponente posee armas nucleares cuando el mismo Putin pone sobre la mesa la doctrina de destrucción mutua asegurada (MAD).

Es la misma conclusión a la que se llega en "Juegos de Guerra", la película de los 80.



De hecho fueron los EEUU los primeros en poner sobre la mesa ir a la destrucción mutua asegurada si la URSS no quitaba sus misiles con cabeza nuclear, esos que tenían en Cuba -postura lógica en aquel momento por que Cuba estaba tan cerca de EEUU como Ucrania esta cerca de Rusia y su capital hoy-.

¿Tan difícil es de entender que Ucrania es una línea de no retorno impuesta por Rusia para EEUU como en su día fue Cuba en sentido inverso?

¿Son retrasados mentales?

Pensar en tratar a los rusos como si fueran indios de los EEUU que (mal)viven en reservas no es nada positivo y se aleja bastante de la realidad ...


----------



## SrPurpuron (8 Feb 2022)

Aquí la verdadera reunión que interesa es la de Putin y Biden. Putin quiere dividir a la Otan pero no lo va a conseguir, EEUU está vez está presionando fuerte y Putin está intentando revolverse. La reunioncita de mierda con Maricron, pura propaganda, se ha reunido con todo el mundo menos con Biden, amenaza a todos menos a EEUU, está viéndose en brazos de China y no le gusta nada. Amenazar a la Otan no es lanzar una amenaza contra nadie en concreto, está lanzando su ordago aunque ni si quiera se asemeja al ordago que lanzó Kruschev contra EEUU en plena Guerra Fría, aquella vez si estuvo todo a punto de irse a la mierda.

Esta amenaza es como la que lanzó Yeltsin durante la guerra de Kosovo. Todo el mundo pensó que estaba borracho y al final tenían razón. Amenazar a Europa es una cosa, Amenazar a EEUU ya es otra bien diferente.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

Están tensando la cuerda la OTAN (EEUU) para ver si PUTIN hace algo o se achanta. Los Ucranianos son los tontos de la película, Ucrania es una total planicie si entra Rusia, llega a Kiev al siguiente día. Que va a haber guerra sí pero ante provocación total de EEUU y Ucrania (políticos untados con ciudadanía estadounidense concedida). Y recordemos porqué UCRANIA no está ni de candidato para entrar en la UE total corrupción de su gobierno dicho por la propia UE. UCRANIA quiere estar en la OTAN para joder a los del DONBASS sin cortapisas, CRIMEA ya sabe que no la va a recuperar nunca y joder a los Rusos renegados del resto del país para que se achanten y hablen Ucraniano


----------



## Gotthard (8 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esos son inmunes a los neutrones rápidos?



Teniendo en cuenta donde suelen montar los campamentos, esos tienen el sistema linfático de kriptonita reforzada.


----------



## el segador (8 Feb 2022)

putin es malo de cojones, un psicopata, este para lo que le queda en el convento va a jodernos con una guerra nuclear, sino al tiempo


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Depende. Si arrasas el 90% del enemigo y calculas que tú pierdes el 20% de tu capacidad ... es un cálculo a tener en cuenta. La cuestión es desarmar al enemigo con una pérdidas asumibles. Pero si uno de los bandos ha inventado una máscara antigas fácil de poner y muy efectiva, a lo mejor le interesa iniciar una guerra química. Todo depende del cálculo que hagan los analistas y de la decisión de los mandamases.
> 
> Un intercambio de pepinos no es aconsejable. pero si destruyes el 100% del enemigo, perdiendo tú el 50% ... bueno, ya recuperarás ese 50% y más durante la postguerra. Lo de quedar tuerto si el contrario queda ciego .. lo de siempre.



Hace años ley una historia ficción muy bien desarrollada, ni recuerdo el nombre, la URRS y La OTAN se iban a enfrentar empezando la fiesta sobre Alemania , la URRS antes de empezar a lanzar nukes había previsto gasear Alemania de manera bestial, resulta que el ministro de agricultura de la Republica Democrática Alemana se negó, estudiando los vientos decía que parte de esos gases terminarían en sus cultivos haciendo que fuesen incomestibles durante décadas. Por mucho que arrases al enemigo si los daños que recibes son duraderos quizás no te vale la pena. Con nukes pasaría igual, la radioactividad no entiende de fronteras y un ataque masivo al enemigo ya te lleva radiación aparte de los bombazos que recibas. En la guerra nuclear no gana nadie, el que teóricamente vence puede salir tan tocado que termine destruido también. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Ritalapollera (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Lo dices por Bombama????? Te recuerdo que fue tu querido moreno el que pegó un golpe de estado en Ucrania con la europa criminal.

El gobierno ucraniano no es democrático.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorkako (8 Feb 2022)

Ucranianas sanas o nukazos en las sedes


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> De hecho fueron los EEUU los primeros en poner sobre la mesa ir a la destrucción mutua asegurada si la URSS no quitaba sus misiles con cabeza nuclear, esos que tenían en Cuba -postura lógica en aquel momento por que Cuba estaba tan cerca de EEUU como Ucrania esta cerca de Rusia y su capital hoy-.



Perdona pero los misiles en Cuba fue la respuesta de la URSS a los misiles que USA puso antes en Turquía, que era frontera de la URSS en aquel momento. Parece que se nos olvida ese detalle, lo cual entiendo porque ese conflicto fue tan famoso que no podía estar exento de la propaganda y engaño usanos: ellos empiezan, los otros responden, los malos son los otros.

Hasta los cojones estoy que en TODA la historia cotnamporánea, TODOS Y CADA UNO de los conflictos gordos que ha habido en el mundo han sido creados ÚNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE por el país más genocida a nivel mundial que no es ni más ni menos que USA. Y yo soy cualqueir cosa menos comunista, los cuales entre la URSSS y China debieron genocidar en el siglo XX más que todos los imperios juntos en la historia de la humanidad, pero no han liado guerras mundiales ni han desestabilizado el mundo como USA, ni de coña.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (8 Feb 2022)

En caso de guerra nuclear resistían las cucarachas y los podeguarros, como buenos parásitos.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

EEUU su complejo militar quiere la guerra, todo lo van a decidir los políticos corruptos de Ucrania, es decir su integración en la OTAN, cuál va a ser el problema qué dicen los otros países de la Alianza si se bajan los pantalones ante USA o se plantan y dice que si hay guerra ellos se ponen de perfil y que Ucrania la defienda su puta madre, técnicamente es indefendible y eso lo saben todos los estrategas militares. Una vez que salgan las columnas de tanques y por los cielos surcan aviones rusos UCRANIA se acaba.


----------



## porcospin (8 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> tampoco sabemoos la capacidad de interceptores de estas , la tecnología avanza ...



Lo que si sabemos es que europa tendria las peores papeletas, Rusia y USA son muy extensas y estan suficientemente lejos.

Especialmente es buena la situación de USA, que verían los daños en el continente ruso-europeo desde lejos. Aunque el mayor daño es su desestabilización social, y putin maneja las cuerdas del titere Trump.

En cualquier caso dudo que la población rusa este a favor de tener guerra con sus vecinos europeos. Tomarse algún territorio de mayoria rusa, ya seria un buen botín de guerra.

Si esta lucha entre potencias fuese en Venezuela, Siria, Libia pasaria desapercibida.



Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



El problema es que las decisiones de Kiev no representaban a todo el territorio y europa dio alas a la situación. 

No hizo falta una invasión, le pusieron en bandeja una insurrección indepe al oportunista de Putin, amo de las fake news y manejo de mercenarios.


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Lo dices por Bombama????? Te recuerdo que fue tu querido moreno el que pegó un golpe detado en Ucrania con la europa criminal.
> 
> El gobierno ucraniano no es democrático.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



No se quién es bombama, ni que intentas decir. La democracia es según tus ideologías? Cuba democracia, Ucrania golpe de estado? 

Ilumínanos, por favor.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Un intercambio de pepinos no es aconsejable. pero si destruyes el 100% del enemigo, perdiendo tú el 50% ... bueno, ya recuperarás ese 50% y más durante la postguerra. Lo de quedar tuerto si el contrario queda ciego .. lo de siempre.



Esto no tiene sentido, por varias razones, la primera es que quedas peor que como empezaste, y entonces te comerían otros que no han participado en el conflicto (eso es lo que permitió a EEUU ser potencia mundial tras la segunda guerra mundial). Y la segunda: es que nunca se saben cómo acaban las cosas, sólo cómo empiezan, y esto lo sabe bien EEUU debido a su registro de guerras más recientes.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Lo que si sabemos es que europa tendria las peores papeletas, Rusia y USA son muy extensas y estan suficientemente lejos.
> 
> Especialmente es buena la situación de USA, que verían los daños en el continente ruso-europeo desde lejos. Aunque el mayor daño es su desestabilización social, y putin maneja las cuerdas del titere Trump.
> 
> ...



Los rusos serán de todo, pero lo primero son patriotas, ellos ven que les están chuleando para el ruso medio, si se tiene que echar a la guerra para acabar con esa humillación lo va a hacer con su hermano bielorruso de la mano y con sus camaradas de transnistria por la espalda.


----------



## Top5 (8 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Perdona pero los misiles en Cuba fue la respuesta de la URSS a los misiles que USA puso antes en Turquía, que era frontera de la URSS en aquel momento. Parece que se nos olvida ese detalle, lo cual entiendo porque ese conflicto fue tan famoso que no podía estar exento de la propaganda y engaño usanos: ellos empiezan, los otros responden, los malos son los otros.
> 
> Hasta los cojones estoy que en TODA la historia cotnamporánea, TODOS Y CADA UNO de los conflictos gordos que ha habido en el mundo han sido creados ÚNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE por el país más genocida a nivel mundial que no es ni más ni menos que USA. Y yo soy cualqueir cosa menos comunista, los cuales entre la URSSS y China debieron genocidar en el siglo XX más que todos los imperios juntos en la historia de la humanidad, pero no han liado guerras mundiales ni han desestabilizado el mundo como USA, ni de coña.



Seguramente lo que digas sea verdad, pero lo que yo he expuesto lo podría entender cualquier norteamericano al que se le tiene que repetir 50 veces la misma cosa para que lo asimile por que son duros de mollera (sólo hace falta ver como hacen los documentales en sus canales temáticos hoy)

Misiles en Cuba = MAD
Misiles en Ucrania = MAD

No es tan difícil de entender.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

Esto es lo que en síntesis pasa.


----------



## Busher (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Entonces está mentando una absurda obviedad. Biden el maletín ni lo mienta, ni amenaza, lo tiene guardadito y se calla, mientras Putin bien que recuerda lo que trae entre manos , insiste en su poder , y lo restriega bien restregado.
> 
> 
> Como dice el refrán, el que enseña el botón y no lo aprieta es un parguela jajaja



Yo solo digo que efectivamente lo que dice Putin es una obviedad, quiza ppr recordarsela a quienes piensen que va de farol... no se, no tengo ni puta idea de hasta donde esta dispuesto a llegar.


----------



## porcospin (8 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Perdona pero los misiles en Cuba fue la respuesta de la URSS a los misiles que USA puso antes en Turquía, que era frontera de la URSS en aquel momento. Parece que se nos olvida ese detalle, lo cual entiendo porque ese conflicto fue tan famoso que no podía estar exento de la propaganda y engaño usanos: ellos empiezan, los otros responden, los malos son los otros.
> 
> Hasta los cojones estoy que en TODA la historia cotnamporánea, TODOS Y CADA UNO de los conflictos gordos que ha habido en el mundo han sido creados ÚNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE por el país más genocida a nivel mundial que no es ni más ni menos que USA. Y yo soy cualqueir cosa menos comunista, los cuales entre la URSSS y China debieron genocidar en el siglo XX más que todos los imperios juntos en la historia de la humanidad, pero no han liado guerras mundiales ni han desestabilizado el mundo como USA, ni de coña.



USA tiene a hollywood y a unos medios de prensa a su servicio, y el resotr del mundo hace copia y pega del mundo anglo.

No es raro que puedan generar justificaciones de guerras, solo hay que ver como generaron la guerra con españa para usurpar Cuba, con Mexico...

El usano medio va muy justito de cultura y comprensión como para no ser manipulado por el sistema, y por desgracia y peligro para su sistema hasta tontos como Trump también erigirse como sus lideres.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Yo solo digo que efectivamente lo que dice Putin es una obviedad, quiza ppr recordarsela a quienes piensen que va de farol... no se, no tengo ni puta idea de hasta donde esta dispuesto a llegar.



Porque EEUU si hay guerra solo va a mandar ayuda militar no va a intervenir directamente porque su objetivo es joder a Rusia mediante sanciones económicas, Ucrania le trae al carajo solo le interesa joder a Rusia, sea de una manera o de otra, Ucrania es su peón tonto.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Feb 2022)

La tecnología de Rusia es como la China o la de Corea del Norte: todo humo y paco de mierda (bueno, vladimir de mierda). Putin se está tirando un farol, no tienen una mierda. Es todo humo, humo he dicho. Y la razón de todo este pipostio es porque tanto EEUU como Rusia nos quieren vender su gas de mierda.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> La tecnología de Rusia es como la China o la de Corea del Norte: todo humo y paco de mierda (bueno, vladimir de mierda). Putin se está tirando un farol, no tienen una mierda. Es todo humo, humo he dicho. Y la razón de todo este pipostio es porque tanto EEUU como Rusia nos quieren vender su gas de mierda.



Rusia tiene miles de cabezas nucleares.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir que no podremos hacer posts de 1000 páginas sobre nukes cayendo?
> 
> Y todos juntando latunes, oro, y en el caso de los burbujos condones ¿para qué?



Que no van a ser nukes! Que seran pulsos electromagneticos que nos mandaran al siglo XIX!


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> USA tiene a hollywood y a unos medios de prensa a su servicio, y el resotr del mundo hace copia y pega del mundo anglo.
> 
> No es raro que puedan generar justificaciones de guerras, solo hay que ver como generaron la guerra con españa para usurpar Cuba, con Mexico...
> 
> El usano medio va muy justito de cultura y comprensión como para no ser manipulado por el sistema, y por desgracia y peligro para su sistema hasta tontos como Trump también erigirse como sus lideres.



Totalmente cierto, pero el europedo medio también va justito, al menos hoy día. Nos tragamos lo que nos digan los medios, que al final, sus dueños suelen ser usanos.


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Seguramente lo que digas sea verdad, pero lo que yo he expuesto lo podría entender cualquier norteamericano al que se le tiene que repetir 50 veces la misma cosa para que lo asimile por que son duros de mollera (sólo hace falta ver como hacen los documentales en sus canales temáticos hoy)
> 
> Misiles en Cuba = MAD
> Misiles en Ucrania = MAD
> ...



Ese es el tema, dices que seguro que lo que digo es verdad (que lo es), pero lo que sabes seguro (tú y todo el mundo) es lo de los misiles de cuba. Los usanos no son duros de mollera, simplemente no necesitan gran esfuerzo, para qué van a criticar su país si la propaganda lo apoya?


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, pero el europedo medio también va justito, al menos hoy día. Nos tragamos lo que nos digan los medios, que al final, sus dueños suelen ser usanos.



En España no se tragó las armas de detrucción de Sadam Hussein, había manifestaciones diarias contra no a la guerra y eso que los masss mierda estaban 24 horas con las armas químicas de Sadam. Si hay guerra ya te digo que hay miles de Españoles que se enrolan como voluntarios en el ejército Ruso. el primero @eL PERRO.

Montan vagones de ganado y se te suben decenas de miles de voluntarios de media Europa con parada en la ciudad de Belgorod.


----------



## Ritalapollera (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> No se quién es bombama, ni que intentas decir. La democracia es según tus ideologías? Cuba democracia, Ucrania golpe de estado?
> 
> Ilumínanos, por favor.



Bombama... Tu querido moreno...en serio no te da para saber que me refiero a Obama?

Yo no he hablado de Cuba.

Y sí, Ucrania no es ninguna democracia, tiene un gobierno golpista y ningún SUBNORMAL me va a venir a decir lo contrario porque es algo que he vivido, no lo he leído en ningún libro de historia.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> En España no se tragó las armas de detrucción de Sadam Hussein, había manifestaciones diarias contra no a la guerra y eso que los masss mierda estaban 24 horas con las armas químicas de Sadam. Si hay guerra ya te digo que hay miles de Españoles que se enrolan como voluntarios en el ejército Ruso. el primero @eL PERRO.



España se traga lo que haga faRta. Cuando las armas de destrucción masiva, gobernaba el PP. Cuando gobierna la pepé, la pesoe está montando manifas día sí dia también, independientemente de lo que digan los medios. Cuando gobierna el PSOE, y más aún que gobierna el PSEOE con Potemos, no se monta una manifa ni pagando, lo que ha hecho la pesoe en esta legislatura, si lo hubiera hecho la pepé en el gobierno, las calles habrían ardido, y mucha gente como tú hubera dicho que los españoles somos muy listos y no nos tragamos la plandemia.

Si hay guerra, algún español se enrolará al ejército ruso, como había algún que otros usano o de europa occidental que pidió asilo político a la urss durante la guerra fría. Pero ya te digo yo que no, ahora que los medios y el gobierno van al unísono más que nunca, el españolito medio va a hacer lo que le diga la tele. Creo que sobreestimas demasiado a la borregada.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Feb 2022)

a ver que tienen la tecnologia de la mano muerta y mejorado, nadie sabe si la tienen activa o no. Pero como estan siempre con los jueguitos de la otan igual se llevan la ostia. Sigo apostando que no haran nada....porque la otananzi sabe que no tiene posibilidades. Eso si, que intenten coger ucrania y cercar a rusia a ver que pasa


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> España se traga lo que haga faRta. Cuando las armas de destrucción masiva, gobernaba el PP. Cuando gobierna la pepé, la pesoe está montando manifas día sí dia también, independientemente de lo que digan los medios. Cuando gobierna el PSOE, y más aún que gobierna el PSEOE con Potemos, no se monta una manifa ni pagando, lo que ha hecho la pesoe en esta legislatura, si lo hubiera hecho la pepé en el gobierno, las calles habrían ardido, y mucha gente como tú hubera dicho que los españoles somos muy listos y no nos tragamos la plandemia.
> 
> Si hay guerra, algún español se enrolará al ejército ruso, como había algún que otros usano o de europa occidental que pidió asilo político a la urss durante la guerra fría. Pero ya te digo yo que no, ahora que los medios y el gobierno van al unísono más que nunca, el españolito medio va a hacer lo que le diga la tele. Creo que sobreestimas demasiado a la borregada.




Mira con la plandemia en España no se nota tanto y eso que aquí ha habido manifestaciones contra la plandemia, pero media Europa ha pasado de vacunarse y se ha cagado en los medios de comunicación y en sus gobiernos que tú no te enteras pues vale. Pero si hay guerra salen trenes enteros con voluntarios a Rusia de toda Europa.


----------



## Ponix (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Los ciudadanos debemos oponernos en todo caso a cualquier guerra. Todas las guerras son odiosas, impulsadas por los poderosos globales o 1% para fracturar a la sociedad y someter a los pueblos. España debería tenerlo muy claro en este sentido, la participación en guerras en el extranjero debería estar penalizada con las máximas penas a los responsables por delito de alta traición.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935549
> 
> ...



Debemos prometernos que si este gobierno u otro nos lleva a una guerra con rusia habrá que cortar cabezas a todo responsable politico etc


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Feb 2022)

A que hora es la manifa?


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Mira con la plandemia en España no se nota tanto y eso que aquí ha habido manifestaciones contra la plandemia, pero media Europa ha pasado de vacunarse y se ha cagado en los medios de comunicación y en sus gobiernos que tú no te enteras pues vale. Pero si hay guerra salen trenes enteros con voluntarios a Rusia de toda Europa.



A ver, creo que el que no te enteras eres tú. Las manifas que ha habido en España por el tema de la plandemia han sido realmente putapénicas, lamentaplas, facepalm, patéticas. En europa aun cuando la mayoría de peña son borregos como en tós laos, las manifaas han sido multitudinarias, la han liado parda varias veces. La gente en Europa puede protestar por la plandemia y salir a la calle, pero para ir a luchar en una guerra por Rusia? Ni de coña, menos aún de España. Macho, no sé en qué mundo vives.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Feb 2022)

*Estamos ante una oportunidad de oro para dinamitar para siempre los 1500 años de terror de la HORDA DE ORO y que europa, de una puta vez, haga lo que durante siglos parecia impensable, que es RECUPERAR TODO LO QUE ES SUYO, y reducir moskau a POLVO LUNAR

Y con ello, que la legion cunetee tambien a toda la puta escoria que desea ser sodomizada por mongoloides*


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

Si hay guerra las manifestaciones que se liarían en europa serían acojonantes, nadie en europa va a mover un dedo porque Ucrania entre en la OTAN no sé si lo tienes claro. Cuando no hay nada la gente pasa, pero cuando España mande una fragata y se la hundan con cientos de marineros muertos ya verás como sale la gente con pancartas gigantescas de NO a la GUERRA.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si hay guerra las manifestaciones que se liarían en europa serían acojonantes, nadie en europa va a mover un dedo porque Ucrania entre en la OTAN no sé si lo tienes claro. Cuando no hay nada la gente pasa, pero cuando España mande una fragata y se la hundan con cientos de marineros muertos ya verás como sale la gente con pancartas gigantescas de NO a la GUERRA.



Solamente si manda la derecha. Ahora, por ejemplo, *está cayendo la población como moscas* por las ponzuñas, sube la luz, sube el gas, suben los precios, ¡ y no pasa nada !









España registra un desconcertante exceso de mortalidad que cuadruplica los fallecimientos por covid


Tras casi dos años de pandemia, las cifras de covid siguen bailando y desconcertando a quien las interpreta. España está registrando un nuevo exceso de




theobjective.com


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Feb 2022)

Era ver los artículos de RT y Sputnik y tú es que automáticamente alucinabas cuando hacían referencia a lo militar que si un barco ruso dejaba inmovilizado a toda una flota de barcos americanos, que si un misil que iba a no sé cuántos km/h imposible de ver por los radares, que si un submarino indetectable con no sé cuántas ojivas nucleares, que si un caza de lo más moderno que ni los tienen la OTAN el mejor del mundo, que si.....y así hasta el infinito y espérate que siempre ponen la cuña de que si la OTAN está débil, que no tiene capacidad de entrar en un conflicto armado con Rusia y bla, bla, bla la estúpida propaganda de esta gente.
Siempre han sido unos fanfarrones y cuándo la guerra fría era lo mismito pero lo mismito ensalzándose a sí mismos y luego era todo puro humo.
Hay que conocer a los ruskis para saber que no son esos santitos que tanto pregonan y que son unos sinvergüenzas como el que más 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Solamente si manda la derecha. Ahora, por ejemplo, *está cayendo la población como moscas* por las ponzuñas, sube la luz, sube el gas, suben los precios, ¡ y no pasa nada !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los cojones, la gente ante la primera fila de ataúdes saldría en masa a la calle, no te pienses que la gente es tan gilipollas.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (8 Feb 2022)

Por eso NO hay guerras en la actualidad.
Sólo hay escaramuzas en los terrenos de juego de las potencias, sitios de mierda que no interesan a nadie, pero nunca se tocan los cojones a domicilio.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Durante la Guerra Fría se desarrollaron varias doctrinas sobre la guerra nuclear. Hay que tener en cuenta que todos los políticos y ,ilitares de aquella época sabían lo que era la guerra, porque la habían vivido. Aaron y otros ( no recuerdo mucho nombres), pensaron los términos " ataque preventivo", " escalada bélica", destrucción mutua asegurada". Aaron era partidario de la " guerra total" y el " ataque preventivo" desde el principio. Otros pensaban que lo mejor era una escalada bélica que diese tiempo a negociar un alto el fuego. Como digo, Aaron era partidario de una guerra total, decía, que no tenía sentido una escalada bélica, al final se llegaría al uso de armamento nuclear; mejor empezar a usarlo el primero y tratar de destruir la capacidad de respuesta del enemigo.
> 
> Y en ello estamos. ¿ escalada que permita ir viendo cómo evolucionan las cosas por si fuera pertinente un alto el fuego, o ataque preventivo y guerra total desde el principio intentando desarmar al contrario?.
> 
> ...



Creer que se tiene una posibilidad de ganar o de sobrevivir a un conflicto nuclear no hace mas que incrementar las posibilidades de producir ese conflicto nuclear. Por eso poner misiles en Turquia, en Cuba o meter a Ucrania en la OTAN (con lo que significa) no hace mas que sumar numeros para la tómbola. Lo mismo ocurre con los sistemas antimisiles o defensivos. La MAD solo se sostiene si ambos contendientes tienen claro que van a palmar.



Top5 dijo:


> No se como se puede decir que Putin no cuenta que su oponente posee armas nucleares cuando el mismo Putin pone sobre la mesa la doctrina de destrucción mutua asegurada (MAD).
> 
> Es la misma conclusión a la que se llega en "Juegos de Guerra", la película de los 80.
> 
> ...



Tres generaciones y todas las lecciones aprendidas en 1962 y 1983 mandadas a tomar por culo. Nunca lo habría dicho. A mas de uno de estos retrasados le estaria bien ver el documental _"The fog of the war". _Robert McNamara, exsecretario de defensa con Kennedy y Johnson explicó en el mismo, que no habría periodo de aprendizaje con las guerras nucleares. Habló de como se dieron cuenta de que el propio Jruschev, se habia metido en un buen lio y de que ellos mismos debian ayudarle a encontrar una salida airosa que pudiera vender como una victoria al propio "Deep state" de la URSS. Los subnormales profundos fueron Castro y Che Guevara, que lo tildaron de cobarde, y de que ellos estaban dispuestos a _"sacrificar a Cuba en un holocausto nuclear, en aras de la libertad" 
_

El veintitantos de Octubre del 62, ya habian decidido en la Casablanca, que si los rusos no aceptaban el acuerdo, atacarian las bases de misiles. Treinta Octubres después, McNamara viajó a Cuba y en debates con sus antiguos antagonistas, se enteró de que los sovieticos tenian 160 cabezas nucleares en la isla (cerca de 100, tacticas de corto alcance) y que los sovieticos no hubieran dudado en usar (las que no fueran destruidas) en caso de ser atacados. ¿Hubieran podido destruir 160 de las 160 cabezas?

¿Como se responde, si en respuesta al ataque, digamos que te revientan, un portaviones con 5000 tios_? _¿Como se frena _esa escalada_?

Las putas armas tácticas... si esas ya eran peligrosas, no te cuento los Pershing de medio alcance y los misiles crucero... Esas cabronas eran el paso intermedio necesario para completar la escalera de color en 1983. En aquel entonces por lo menos habian millones de europeos que estaban hasta el moño de la guerra fria y no se cortaban a la hora de protestar ¿Ahora que tenemos? Irenes Monteros pidiendo inclusividad. Gutierrez o Anguita ya habrian hecho petar el gobierno de coalición, joder.
__


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Feb 2022)

Siempre lo he dicho el objetivo tiene que ser el espacio minería explorar desarrollar no producir tanques

Si acaso contra los bichos de Starsep troopers


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> En España no se tragó las armas de detrucción de Sadam Hussein, había manifestaciones diarias contra no a la guerra y eso que los masss mierda estaban 24 horas con las armas químicas de Sadam. Si hay guerra ya te digo que hay miles de Españoles que se enrolan como voluntarios en el ejército Ruso. *el primero @eL PERRO*.



Sí, a ese espérale sentado. A no ser que haya alguna localidad rusa llamada Campurrianovstok llena de mañacos alfa donde la legislación garantice vivir sin trabajar y acceso a banda ancha. Pero va a ser que no.


----------



## riggedd (8 Feb 2022)

No hay mal, que bien no venga, no se puede amariconar a la población, y después pedirles ir a la guerra, yo lo tengo claro, los rusos no son mis enemigos, más bien mis politicuchos.


----------



## mapachën (8 Feb 2022)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Durante la Guerra Fría se desarrollaron varias doctrinas sobre la guerra nuclear. Hay que tener en cuenta que todos los políticos y ,ilitares de aquella época sabían lo que era la guerra, porque la habían vivido. Aaron y otros ( no recuerdo mucho nombres), pensaron los términos " ataque preventivo", " escalada bélica", destrucción mutua asegurada". Aaron era partidario de la " guerra total" y el " ataque preventivo" desde el principio. Otros pensaban que lo mejor era una escalada bélica que diese tiempo a negociar un alto el fuego. Como digo, Aaron era partidario de una guerra total, decía, que no tenía sentido una escalada bélica, al final se llegaría al uso de armamento nuclear; mejor empezar a usarlo el primero y tratar de destruir la capacidad de respuesta del enemigo.
> 
> Y en ello estamos. ¿ escalada que permita ir viendo cómo evolucionan las cosas por si fuera pertinente un alto el fuego, o ataque preventivo y guerra total desde el principio intentando desarmar al contrario?.
> 
> ...



Pillo sitio... hay que ser muy idiota para pensar que esto le puede salir bien a alguien... pero oye...

Yo creo que los usanos están a que los 500 millones de esclavos de la unión europea no se le junten con los ruskis... y que le paguemos el MWh de gas a 500 usd... y para eso... tienen que romper nuestras relaciones con Rusia... pero por el camino igual se comen unos cuantos misiles intercontinentales... los 90 fueron muy duros en Rusia, y lo tienen bien guardado.


----------



## porcospin (8 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> España se traga lo que haga faRta. Cuando las armas de destrucción masiva, gobernaba el PP. Cuando gobierna la pepé, la pesoe está montando manifas día sí dia también, independientemente de lo que digan los medios. Cuando gobierna el PSOE, y más aún que gobierna el PSEOE con Potemos, no se monta una manifa ni pagando, lo que ha hecho la pesoe en esta legislatura, si lo hubiera hecho la pepé en el gobierno, las calles habrían ardido, y mucha gente como tú hubera dicho que los españoles somos muy listos y no nos tragamos la plandemia.
> 
> Si hay guerra, algún español se enrolará al ejército ruso, como había algún que otros usano o de europa occidental que pidió asilo político a la urss durante la guerra fría. Pero ya te digo yo que no, ahora que los medios y el gobierno van al unísono más que nunca, el españolito medio va a hacer lo que le diga la tele. Creo que sobreestimas demasiado a la borregada.



No es cierto cuando gobierna el psoe el pp tambien orquestas manifas por cualquier motivo por injustifcado que fuese.

Aun recuerdo las manifas semanales pro familia del pp+parte de la iglesia.   

Supongo que tanta beligerancia politica por parte de la iglesia fue comprada por el pp, con medidas como las inmatriculaciones, etc.. Porque para otras cosa que contradicen muchisimo más las sagradas escrituras ni estan ni se les espera


En cualquier caso si estoy de acuerdo en que la izquierda no suele responder si una misma medida es aplicada por los suyos. Pero en el caso de irak no hubiese funcionado, y bien lo sabe tony blair que destrozo al partido laborista.

Pero lo mismo pasa con el pp, si estos hubiesen legalizado el matrimonio homosexual, hubiese tenido repercusión 0 y el sector critico de la iglesia hubiese callado cual puta barata.


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cojones, la gente ante la primera fila de ataúdes saldría en masa a la calle, no te pienses que la gente es tan gilipollas.



Debes vivir en una burbuja (en vhurvuja vivimos todos los aquí presentes), porque están diezmando a la población a base de terapias genéticas experimentales, y aquí no se queja nadie. ¿No lo ves? La población no va a salir a la calle, porque los medios de comunicación están absolutamente controlados, y porque no van a ver ataúdes. En la Primera Guerra Mundial (con batallas con cientos de miles de muertos de 18 años en batallas horrendas) la población alemana no se quejaba, incluso pensaban que iban ganando. El gobierno del kaiser disimulaba los muertos en esquelas que parecían de muerte natural, y se enteraron de golpe cuando el país se rindió y vieron las filas de soldados derrotados zarrapastrosos volviendo a casa.

Si tuviéramos la mala suerte de que los mandamases han decidido iniciar una guerra, la gente no va a hacer una mierda ni a mover un dedo. Te recuerdo que nos han encerrado ilegalmente durante meses y sigue el mismo gobierno. No pasa nada.


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Feb 2022)

El que la saca para enseñarla es un parguela


----------



## tatenen (8 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> No es cierto cuando gobierna el psoe el pp tambien orquestas manifas por cualquier motivo por injustifcado que fuese.
> 
> Aun recuerdo las manifas semanales pro familia del pp+parte de la iglesia.
> 
> ...



Obvio, pero no puedes comparar el ruido de unos con el de los otros... Lo mismo son las manifas no a la guerra con las manifas pro familia, y eso era cosa de atnes, que ahora el pp está más cerca de la pesoe que nunca, que Bolderberg manda. Amos, ande va a parar...


----------



## Tiresias (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si hay guerra las manifestaciones que se liarían en europa serían acojonantes, nadie en europa va a mover un dedo porque Ucrania entre en la OTAN no sé si lo tienes claro. Cuando no hay nada la gente pasa, pero cuando España mande una fragata y se la hundan con cientos de marineros muertos ya verás como sale la gente con pancartas gigantescas de NO a la GUERRA.



Claro, como las manifestaciones contra la tiranía que estamos viviendo.

España tiene unas tragaderas inconcebibles y se está demostrando cada día que pasa con esta siniestra farsa.

Aquí las protestas, reivindicaciones y algaradas las organizan siempre los mismos cuando no están en el poder.

En el resto de Europa más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Claro, como las manifestaciones contra la tiranía que estamos viviendo.
> 
> España tiene unas tragaderas inconcebibles y se está demostrando cada día que pasa con esta siniestra farsa.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo igual que en Bruselas o Países Bajos con la Plandemia.


----------



## Top5 (8 Feb 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Creer que se tiene una posibilidad de ganar o de sobrevivir a un conflicto nuclear no hace mas que incrementar las posibilidades de producir ese conflicto nuclear. Por eso poner misiles en Turquia, en Cuba o meter a Ucrania en la OTAN (con lo que significa) no hace mas que sumar numeros para la tómbola. Lo mismo ocurre con los sistemas antimisiles o defensivos. La MAD solo se sostiene si ambos contendientes tienen claro que van a palmar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son ciertos círculos de los EEUU los que ven viable GANAR una guerra nuclear -de esto se habló en este foro hace años-, por eso HOY se esta tensando la cuerda... por que lo ven viable y si te matan a ti -por mucho que seas polaco- o a mi como daños colaterales les importará una mierda por que ya tienen un boleto para entrar en cierto monte en el que hay un bunker nuclear de considerables dimensiones -formar parte del establishment del país-.

Es una irresponsabilidad tratar un tema tan serio así... y recuerda mucho a como se trato la gran guerra (1914) antes de su comienzo "en navidades vuelven nuestros chicos tras la guerra".


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2022)

Maldito Franco...oh wait...murio hace 45 años...


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Feb 2022)

Va a conseguir que le dé un infarto a Uncle Joe


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Feb 2022)

Es que estados Unidos tiene a un puto subnormal por presidente que se piensa que rusia ra Afganistán y quiere su guerrita .....rusia es GOD y ni hablar de sus aliados china e india ....esto no se trata de un conflicto más ... Este es el conflicto final para la humanidad y muchos no se dan cuenta.....por el bien de todos espero que no pase nada ...y rezo por esto todas las putas noche ...se los juro .


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Bombama... Tu querido moreno...en serio no te da para saber que me refiero a Obama?
> 
> Yo no he hablado de Cuba.
> 
> ...



Tu qué vas a haber vivido, tarao, aparte de la tuerka y los panfletos de lo país. 

Quítate de mi vista, anormal.


----------



## Soy forero (8 Feb 2022)

Esto tan 1962....


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (8 Feb 2022)

¿Y como va a disfrutar de sus 140.000 millones de dolares Putina si es todo un desierto nuclear?

Que si Putin, que si, que vas a destruir el mundo jajajajajajjaa

No te pongas tonto o te tiramos un avioncito como hizo Chad Erdogan.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (8 Feb 2022)

Destruccion Mutua Asegurada. 

anda que no es viejo eso.


----------



## Mabuse (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.
> 
> Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?



El metro de Moscú sirve como refugio nucelar, el de nueva york como infectódromo. El mensaje es a la población, no a los líderes.


----------



## Top5 (8 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El metro de Moscú sirve como refugio nucelar, el de nueva york como infectódromo. El mensaje es a la población, no a los líderes.



Y come-culodromo...

Escenas románticas en el Metro de Nueva York. Oh yeah!


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pues si lo sabe, que no moleste con el botoncito y lo deje fuera de la disputa. Que haga como Biden, que hace como que no existe y ni lo nombra.
> 
> Al final Putin con tanto rozar el botoncito y enseñarlo va a tropezar y le va a dar sin querer y la liamos .



El botoncito es para usarlo. El que lo enseña y no lo usa es un parguela.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Son ciertos círculos de los EEUU los que ven viable GANAR una guerra nuclear -de esto se habló en este foro hace años-, por eso HOY se esta tensando la cuerda... por que lo ven viable y si te matan a ti -por mucho que seas polaco- o a mi como daños colaterales les importará una mierda por que ya tienen un boleto para entrar en cierto monte en el que hay un bunker nuclear de considerables dimensiones -formar parte del establishment del país-.
> 
> Es una irresponsabilidad tratar un tema tan serio así... y recuerda mucho a como se trato la gran guerra (1914) antes de su comienzo "en navidades vuelven nuestros chicos tras la guerra".



En 1941 la división azul también volvería en navidades…cosas que pasan…


----------



## Guano For Life (8 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Nosotros hemos vendido nuestra identidad, nuestra soberanía y nuestras precarias economías y recursos naturales, a cambio de un globalismo tramposo, a cambio de una estafa cosmetica para sentirnos modernos y democráticos. Rusia no lo ha hecho ni lo piensa hacer, eso es todo.



Rusia no hace lo mismo que aquí porque no lo necesita. Allí el objetivo de implantar un sistema dictatorial que permita controlar absolutamente todo a los de siempre y esclavice a los pueblos de ese territorio se llevó a cabo con éxito hace más de 100 años.

Aquí han decidido hacerlo de forma lenta y PROGREsiva. Pero el resultado último es el mismo: dictadura socialista controlada por los mismos


----------



## Funci-vago (8 Feb 2022)

Como no va a ganar occidente si tiene superioridad moral?


----------



## porcospin (8 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Solamente si manda la derecha. Ahora, por ejemplo, *está cayendo la población como moscas* por las ponzuñas, sube la luz, sube el gas, suben los precios, ¡ y no pasa nada !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviando tu opinion sobre las vacunas y sobre la que discrepo.

No dudo que la izquierda hubiese usado esas subidas para atacar pero siendo esa subida debida a la dependencia externa y debido a precios globales, sólo los borregos y la carne de cañon se movilizaria.

¿ o lo ideal seria que el estado ponga dinero (de todos) para que uno tenga el KW o el m3 de gas a precio de hace 3 años? Y en pequeña escala lo estan haciendo....

Aunque igual preferimos copiar a otros paises tercermundistas han tirado gobiernos por intentar parar la sangria que produce tener precios hiper subvencionados a los carburantes. 

Ya puestos que quiten el IVA de los iphones y porsche cayennes porque tu lo vales


----------



## Felio (8 Feb 2022)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Destruccion Mutua Asegurada.
> 
> anda que no es viejo eso.



Eso podría terminar

*Clausewiz y la Estrategia Nuclear posnuclear +GUERRA NUCLEAR +Tocho*




__





Cargando…






www.forocoches.com







> *RESUMEN:
> 
> "Los avances tecnológicos permiten disociar la estrategia nuclear de la destrucción masiva, para entrar en el campo de la destrucción selectiva de la infraestructura nuclear adversaria. Esa capacidad selectiva y de precisión, facilita que pueda haber un intercambio nuclear entre dos fuerzas nucleares sin que, necesariamente, se llegue al punto que los daños colaterales destruyan países de extensión continental como Rusia o los EEUU."*


----------



## angongo (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Parece que lo que se viene es una posible guerra nuclear. Al Biden igual le quedan solo ya tres telediarios jaja.



Hombre, se supone que sí.-
Hay países, entre ellos Rusia, que tienen suficiente arsenal
nuclear para no rendirse ni perder una guerra.-
Y eso es lo que ha querido expresar.-
O pacto y trágala, o aquí nadie gana.-
Y no se debe olvidar que es el país más extenso de la Tierra,
(imposible de destruir por su extensión), y además muy poco
poblado.- Ambos factores favorables para disminuir los daños
de grandes bombardeos.-


----------



## Yakuza (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Los ciudadanos debemos oponernos en todo caso a cualquier guerra. Todas las guerras son odiosas, impulsadas por los poderosos globales o 1% para fracturar a la sociedad y someter a los pueblos. España debería tenerlo muy claro en este sentido, la participación en guerras en el extranjero debería estar penalizada con las máximas penas a los responsables por delito de alta traición.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935549
> 
> ...



El Gobierno de España y el de todos los países del mundo obedecen a ese 1%.


----------



## alas97 (8 Feb 2022)

pero todavía le siguen creyendo al agente de opinión llamado putin?

La historia del mundo civilizado va de las naciones más fuertes exprimiendo a los que no pueden defenderse para mejorar su calidac de vida, sino que le pregunten a los ingleses que son expertos en eso y a los rusos por igual, japón también y los chinos no se quedan atrás.

Todo esto es una película con varias partes. cambio climático, inmigración, plandemia, guerra, cambio climático, inmigración, plandemia y así sucesivamente. coño que esto no es siria ni borneo, pero los sucnormales se creen todo lo que sale por la tele.


----------



## jpjp (8 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Si parpadean se lo van a perder*



Eso lo decia gonzalo serrano jeje


----------



## angongo (8 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> soy del comite de supresión de 'h's superfluas.



Ya, a otro perro con ese "ueso" .-Ah, y no es supérfluo.-
A la escuela a aprender a escribir correctamente.-


----------



## Mabuse (8 Feb 2022)

Felio dijo:


> Eso podría terminar
> 
> *Clausewiz y la Estrategia Nuclear posnuclear +GUERRA NUCLEAR +Tocho*
> 
> ...



Muchos condicionales en los artículos, que si se usara bien el castellano deberían ser subjuntivos. Alcanzar un ICBM a 40k con un proyectil cinético significa tener baterías que en el mejor de los casos tardará una década en existir y otra en construir las suficientes. Alcanzar las docenas de ojivas una vez llega a la fase de bombardeo es otra hazaña.
Destruir los silos supone un bombardeo de tal tamaño que dejaría completamente vacíos los silos propios además de acercarlos a los objetivos para evitar un tiempo de vuelo excesivo. Hemos visto en Siria que la efectividad de los misiles convencionales queda muy reducida por los sistemas de defensa antiaérea rusos y que al menos hacen falta diez misiles disparados desde muy cerca para alcanzar un sólo objetivo.
Sin contar con que "la mano muerta" es un sistema real.


----------



## gester (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cojones, la gente ante la primera fila de ataúdes saldría en masa a la calle, no te pienses que la gente es tan gilipollas.



Yo pienso que la gente es aún más gilipollas, algunos ya están haciendo cola para la cuarta dosis. 

Por otro lado, pensar que los españoles van a ir a Rusia a la guerra, es no relacionarse con nadie. Quién van a ir? Los menas? Los panchos? Los tanos? O los remeros gilipollas que curran doce horas y están reventados???

Si se hunde una fragata española, ya dirán los medios que es cosa del cambio climático y el remero español dirá que es normal y que no tiene ganas de más problemas.


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El metro de Moscú sirve como refugio nucelar, el de nueva york como infectódromo. El mensaje es a la población, no a los líderes.



Si, si, si, de puta madre el refugio nuclear


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> *Obviando tu opinion sobre las vacunas y sobre la que discrepo.*
> 
> No dudo que la izquierda hubiese usado esas subidas para atacar pero siendo esa subida debida a la dependencia externa y debido a precios globales, sólo los borregos y la carne de cañon se movilizaria.
> 
> ...



Pues venga , explica el aumento de un 300% de cánceres y de otras mierdas, y explica esto:









España registra un desconcertante exceso de mortalidad que cuadruplica los fallecimientos por covid


Tras casi dos años de pandemia, las cifras de covid siguen bailando y desconcertando a quien las interpreta. España está registrando un nuevo exceso de




theobjective.com





Y sobre movilizarse, es absolutamente evidente que la borregada se moviliza por los medios, que domina la izmierda, y por eso la gente se calla cuando manda la izmierda y hay 50000 muertos, pero chillan como cochinos por un perro sacrificado cuando manda la derecha maricomplejines.

En fin, que mi punto es que la gente es borrega y no van a parar nada protestando. Lo de andar justificando lo que pasa ahora con los precios, después de cerrar centrales nucleares, vaciar embalses y legislar a favor de la cueva de ladrones que son las eléctricas no lo atribuyo a idiotez, sino a que probablemente eres un progre.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Feb 2022)

¡ NO PARPADEES ! ... Que algunos militares gringos y algún think tank piense que sus armas de precisión pueden darles ventaja, al poder destruir las instalaciones nucleares enemigas, es un problemón.
Pero pensaba en los creyentes del Da del Juicio, en los judíos que creen que los tiempos están cumplidos.En los musulmanes que esperan a su Mahdi, en los cristianos que piensan en la Parusía de Nuestro Señor ... América está llena de locos, locos por terminar con todo. No sé si algún fanático religioso tiene alguna responsabilidad sobre el botón nuclear. 
La verdad es que no me extrañaría que entre fanáticos fundamentalistas de todas las religiones,. neo-cons, los del Tea Party, los skull ans bones, think tank pasaos de cocaína, ultra patriotas, militares resabiaos con Iraq o Afganistán, Q-anons varios ... entre todos la liarán y mandarán al mundo a tomar por culo ... con razones o sin ellas.


----------



## Adrian1 (8 Feb 2022)

Vladimir Putin fue Coronel de la KGB.
Luego dirigió los servicios secretos de la nueva Rusia.
Tened cuidado con este elemento.


----------



## gester (8 Feb 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Vladimir Putin fue Coronel de la KGB.
> Luego dirigió los servicios secretos de la nueva Rusia.
> Tened cuidado con este elemento.



El problema es que cuando amenazas y luego no cumples quedas como un gilipollas. Da más miedo el que tiene el botón y calla que el otro; ya sabes, perro ladrador poco mordedor


----------



## Adrian1 (8 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> El problema es que cuando amenazas y luego no cumples quedas como un gilipollas. Da más miedo el que tiene el botón y calla que el otro; ya sabes, perro ladrador poco mordedor



Es más complejo de lo que la gente se cree.
Para que salgan los misiles nucleares hacen falta al menos tres o cuatro pulsiones.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> El problema es que cuando amenazas y luego no cumples quedas como un gilipollas. Da más miedo el que tiene el botón y calla que el otro; ya sabes, perro ladrador poco mordedor



Entiendo que aquí el que amenazó en primer término fue el usano, o los usanos.


----------



## At4008 (8 Feb 2022)

Lo único que Putin quiere es que no haya tropas de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia y lo va a conseguir porque hasta la OTAN está de su parte, que no acepta nuevos estados miembros con disputas territoriales como es el caso de Ucrania.

Además no tiene ningún sentido iniciar una guerra para acabar con una amenaza de guerra (según los rusos). Sería ir a la guerra para no tener guerra, pero eso sería contrario a lo que se pretende evitar porque ya estarías metido en la guerra. Ilógico.

Vista la situación, no veo que Rusia vaya a iniciar una guerra.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Lo único que Putin quiere es que no haya tropas de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia y lo va a conseguir porque hasta la OTAN está de su parte, que no acepta nuevos estados miembros con disputas territoriales como es el caso de Ucrania.
> 
> Además no tiene ningún sentido iniciar una guerra para acabar con una amenaza de guerra (según los rusos). Sería ir a la guerra para no tener guerra, pero eso sería contrario a lo que se pretende evitar porque ya estarías metido en la guerra.
> 
> Vista la situación, no es lógico que Rusia inicie una guerra.



Visto así, ...


----------



## Adrian1 (8 Feb 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Lo único que Putin quiere es que no haya tropas de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia y lo va a conseguir porque hasta la OTAN está de su parte, que no acepta nuevos estados miembros con disputas territoriales como es el caso de Ucrania.
> 
> Además no tiene ningún sentido iniciar una guerra para acabar con una amenaza de guerra (según los rusos). Sería ir a la guerra para no tener guerra, pero eso sería contrario a lo que se pretende evitar porque ya estarías metido en la guerra.



Rusia está rodeada por la OTAN.
En los tres países Balticos, Polonia, Rumanía, Bulgaria y Turquía.


----------



## Apretrujillos (8 Feb 2022)

El abuelo le ha visto el bluff y ahora no sabe como salir.


----------



## Chihiro (8 Feb 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Lo único que Putin quiere es que no haya tropas de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia y lo va a conseguir porque hasta la OTAN está de su parte, que no acepta nuevos estados miembros con disputas territoriales como es el caso de Ucrania.
> 
> Además no tiene ningún sentido iniciar una guerra para acabar con una amenaza de guerra (según los rusos). Sería ir a la guerra para no tener guerra, pero eso sería contrario a lo que se pretende evitar porque ya estarías metido en la guerra. Ilógico.
> 
> Vista la situación, no veo que Rusia vaya a iniciar una guerra.



Según unas de las últimas declaraciones de Putin, el problema es sencillo. Si ahora invade Ucrania, La OTAN no tendría potestad de intervenir de manera oficial porque Ucrania no es un estado socio de la alianza. Sin embargo, si Rusia no hace nada y el día de mañana, entrasen en la OTAN, Putin ya no podría jugar esta carta de la invasión porque estaría invadiendo a un miembro de la OTAN.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Feb 2022)

A Gorbie en 1990, James Baker, el secretario de estado de Usa, le prometió que la OTAN no avanzaría ni una pulgada y que se respetarian las fronteras de Rusia. En 2004 ya quisieron meter a Georgia (de ahí el pifostio de 2008 en Osetia) y ahora a Ucrania. Sólo hace falta ver como fue el golpe de Estado "mal llamado" Euromaidán por la prensa hace 8 años, derrocando un gobierno legitimo, matando rusos étnicos, quemando vivas a 52 personas en la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa e ilegalizando partidos. O las marchas filonazis en homenaje a la división Galitzia de las SS con cuadritos de Stepan Bandera (desde 2010 héroe nacional según el parlamento) o condecoraciones a veteranos de guerra pronazis e insultos a los veteranos del Ejército rojo. Lógico que Rusia se anexionase Crimea (un regalito de Kruchov, que no venía a cuento pero que daba igual dado que todo era el mismo país) y defienda a los rusos étnicos y rusófonos en el Donbáss, que son mayoría dadas las migraciones de los tiempos de Stalin.


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Feb 2022)

Parpadear se dice en inglés 'blink'
El secretario de Estado gUSAno se llama BLINKEN
Casualidac???


----------



## Boker (8 Feb 2022)

Putin sabe dar respuestas en una rueda de prensa
Igualito que el psicópata de la Moncloa. 
O la Yoli y sus cosas chulísimas.
O el payaso de Garzón.


----------



## Eremita (8 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a vectores hipersónicos para sus cabezas nucleares.
> 
> Algo para lo que no hay contramedidas hoy día.



A un humilde match 2, en un submarino a 20 millas de la costa yanki, coloca todos sus regalos en Nueva York en unos 47 segundos. Ese es el tiempo de que disponen para detectar los pepinos e interceptarlos. Van un poquito justos.


----------



## gester (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Entiendo que aquí el que amenazó en primer término fue el usano, o los usanos.



A mi me la suda, ni voy con los usanos ni con los rusos pero las bravuconadas son del Putin. A mi me preocupa más Marruecos que Ucrania la verdad.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> A mi me la suda, ni voy con los usanos ni con los rusos pero las bravuconadas son del Putin. A mi me preocupa más Marruecos que Ucrania la verdad.



Los otros manipulan y enmierdan con noticias que a saber si son verdad o no.
Todos tienen lo suyo.
El peligro está en que metan a Europa en una guerra que no nos interesa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> A un humilde match 2, en un submarino a 20 millas de la costa yanki, coloca todos sus regalos en Nueva York en unos 47 segundos. Ese es el tiempo de que disponen para detectar los pepinos e interceptarlos. Van un poquito justos.



Ese es el problema de fondo…el Viruelo los tiene en el cañón de Áviles y no los huele…que país…


----------



## HM11 (8 Feb 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Lo único que Putin quiere es que no haya tropas de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia y lo va a conseguir porque hasta la OTAN está de su parte, que no acepta nuevos estados miembros con disputas territoriales como es el caso de Ucrania.
> 
> Además no tiene ningún sentido iniciar una guerra para acabar con una amenaza de guerra (según los rusos). Sería ir a la guerra para no tener guerra, pero eso sería contrario a lo que se pretende evitar porque ya estarías metido en la guerra. Ilógico.
> 
> Vista la situación, no veo que Rusia vaya a iniciar una guerra.



Y quien coño es Putin para decir donde las ponen, es cómo si le digo al vecino que no hagan comidas pegadas a mi vaya, si la haces te tiro la casa con la escavadora. 

Sabe que Europa es un chiste y hace lo que quiere pero si no existieran las bombas nucleares estaría tranquilo y calladito, y USA lo mismo.


----------



## delta74 (8 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Se nos van a freír las palomitas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Y tiene los aviones paseando por Bielorrusia…esos que hacen daño…


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

Pues está el tema interesante.

Alemania no puede decir nada, tiene bases militares usanas en su territorio. Macron a venido al rescate a ver si podía hacer algo (Francia es más independiente de USA que Alemania y tiene pepinos nucleares), pero Putin acaba de decir que Macron puede decir misa pero que quien tiene que aceptar las condiciones es la OTAN y que Macron no lidera la OTAN.

Y USA que es quien lidera la OTAN está por la labor de seguir dando por culo.
Quieren joder lo del gas de rusia para vendernos ellos su gas, impedir colaboraciones entre Rusia y europa y de paso ponerle a Putin misiles a 3 minutos de vuelo de Moscú (lo que es dejarles en pelota picada, quitarles todo su poder nuclear casi de hecho porque no tendrían tiempo para responder).

Pero bueno por lo menos Europa, que no quiere líos (o eso creo) ha salido a la palestra de la mano de Francia.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y tiene los aviones paseando por Bielorrusia…esos que hacen daño…



¿Qué se supone que están haciendo?


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Pues está el tema interesante.
> 
> Alemania no puede decir nada, tiene bases militares usanas en su territorio. Macron a venido al rescate a ver si podía hacer algo (Francia es más independiente de USA que Alemania y tiene pepinos nucleares), pero Putin acaba de decir que Macron puede decir misa pero que quien tiene que aceptar las condiciones es la OTAN y que Macron no lidera la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Francia es la puta de Europa, como GB era la ramera. Ellos van a quien mejor les folle.

Nosotros somos los chaperos de 3 al 4 de la Antigua calle montera.


----------



## Teofrasto (8 Feb 2022)

Espero que Putin tenga claro a donde debe apuntar, quienes son los DOS países que están detrás del acoso permanente a Rusia y que la quieren despedazar.


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Francia es la puta de Europa, como GB era la ramera. Ellos van a quien mejor les folle.
> 
> Nosotros somos los chaperos de 3 al 4 de la Antigua calle montera.



Siempre se ha dicho que Francia lidera la política y Alemania la parte económica, en Europa.

USA le jodio a Francia un contrato con Australia para fabricar submarinos nucleares bastante importante y Macron se fue a hablar con Biden y después le vendió un montón de cazas franceses a los árabes, jodiendoles un contrato de f35 a los americanos.

Si hay alguien que puede decirle algo a USA, en Europa, es Francia, otra cosa es que se lo pasen por el forro los usanos.


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Siempre se ha dicho que Francia lidera la política y Alemania la parte económica, en Europa.
> 
> USA le jodio a Francia un contrato con Australia para fabricar submarinos nucleares bastante importante y Macron se fue a hablar con Biden y después le vendió un montón de cazas franceses a los árabes, jodiendoles un contrato de f35 a los americanos.
> 
> Si hay alguien que puede decirle algo a USA, en Europa, es Francia, otra cosa es que se lo pasen por el forro los usanos.



NI más mi menos.

País nuclear, más inversión militar.

Imagina eso en España.


----------



## workforfood (8 Feb 2022)

Creo que va a ver guerra, EEUU no va a desperdiciar esta oportunidad y va a haber una provocación tal que Rusia no va a poder ignorarla.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Qué se supone que están haciendo?



Patrullando la frontera armados con todo tipo de juguetes, los cazas que acompañan a los bombarderos son para defensa de posibles cazas de la OTAN…Putin juega fuerte…


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Patrullando la frontera armados con todo tipo de juguetes, los cazas que acompañan a los bombarderos son para defensa de posibles cazas de la OTAN…Putin juega fuerte…



Temen ya incursiones de cazas de la OTAN?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Temen ya incursiones de cazas de la OTAN?



Puede “escaparse“ algún misil como al caza español hace años…sólo que ahora sería derribado.









Un Eurofighter español dispara por accidente un misil en Estonia


El Ejército de la república báltica busca el proyectil, que no ha producido daños




elpais.com


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Patrullando la frontera armados con todo tipo de juguetes, los cazas que acompañan a los bombarderos son para defensa de posibles cazas de la OTAN…Putin juega fuerte…



En guerra abierta tiene las de perder.

Pero tiene botón nuclear...puede reducir el mundo a cenizas en 10 minutos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> En guerra abierta tiene las de perder.
> 
> Pero tiene botón nuclear...puede reducir el mundo a cenizas en 10 minutos.



Para eso vuelan esos aviones…para reducir a la OTAN a cenizas…

Esos juguetes son todo un cajón de sorpresas…


----------



## NS 4 (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo que no cuenta Putin es que su oponente también tiene armas nucleares.
> 
> Aquí está todo el mundo cogido de los huevos, y todo el mundo sabe que si aprietan más al otro, el otro reaccionará al dolor apretando también , así que no nos vamos a hacer daño ¿A que no?



Como todo buen ruso sabe ( y serbio) a Rusia solo le hacen falta dos pepinos hipersonicos...

Uno para Yellowstone...

Otro para San Andres...

Lo demas...dejar que la madre naturaleza siga su curso.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Feb 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Lo único que Putin quiere es que no haya tropas de la OTAN en la frontera con Rusia y lo va a conseguir porque hasta la OTAN está de su parte, que no acepta nuevos estados miembros con disputas territoriales como es el caso de Ucrania.
> 
> Además no tiene ningún sentido iniciar una guerra para acabar con una amenaza de guerra (según los rusos). Sería ir a la guerra para no tener guerra, pero eso sería contrario a lo que se pretende evitar porque ya estarías metido en la guerra. Ilógico.
> 
> Vista la situación, no veo que Rusia vaya a iniciar una guerra.



Los países bálticos, Noruega con frontera con Rusia no tienen tropas OTAN? 

De Letonia a Moscú hay 683 km. 

De Kiev a Moscú, 800 km


----------



## mazuste (8 Feb 2022)

Rusia ya dejó dicho que no habrá nunca más una guerra en su territorio.
Por lo tanto, habrá una guerra de misiles. Una guerra desde los mares. 
Una guerra desde el espacio. Una guerra cibernética de muy alta tecnología.

Y si hay tal guerra, el Atlántico y el Pacífico ya no sirven como fosos defensivos. 
Estados Unidos está tan cerca como Lisboa, Londres o Berlín y Bruselas.

Rusia ha construido un ejército para destruir a EEUU y a la OTAN juntos. 
Y no será en las estepas o en el Mar Negro. Occidente será destruido in situ 
si inicia una guerra o la fuerza.

Pueden dar 2000 tanques a Ucrania, 500 aviones a los polacos y lo que quieran
para enviarlos a la muerte, pero también serán arrasados por iniciar la guerra así. 
Todos los cuarteles generales y las capitales en el punto de mira serán destruidas.

¿Con qué claridad tienen que hablar Putin, Shoigu y Lavrov para que lo entiendan?

El día en que Estados Unidos y las capitales del euro escapen a la responsabilidad
ya ha terminado. Se les advirtió en 2007 y se les demostró en 2018.

Están indefensos ante la ira rusa. Y lo estarán durante 3-5 años. Tal vez 10.

Ayer, los MiG-31 con misiles hipersónicos se añadieron a la acumulación rusa en Bielorrusia. 
Eso no era para mostrar a Kiev su elección. Era para mostrar a Bruselas su destino. 
Los misiles Kinzhal cubren la distancia entre Minsk y el cuartel de la OTAN Bruselas.
Jau...


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Los países bálticos, Noruega con frontera con Rusia no tienen tropas OTAN?
> 
> De Letonia a Moscú hay 683 km.
> 
> De Kiev a Moscú, 800 km




Rusia no está pidiendo solo que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN, está pidiendo que toda esa zona esté libre de cierto tipo de armas, que no entren más países en la OTAN, etc.

Vamos que está pidiendo una revisión de toda la zona, que se le han hinchado las pelotas ya.

Ucrania es el instrumento para decir, se acabó la fiesta!


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Que yo sepa, EEUU no se ha anexionado nada en los últimos 20 años.



Se ha añexionado el petroleo y los recursos de Irak, libia, etc… y solo ha montado como unas 6 o 7 guerras…. Tienes razon, pecata minuta! 

Que tio mas tonto la virgen!


----------



## Huliodenoche (8 Feb 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Se ha añexionado el petroleo y los recursos de Irak, libia, etc… y solo ha montado como unas 6 o 7 guerras…. Tienes razon, pecata minuta!
> 
> Que tio mas tonto la virgen!



Límpiate la caca, retrasado .


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

Vamos, otra guerra fria


----------



## Gusman (8 Feb 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como todo buen ruso sabe ( y serbio) a Rusia solo le hacen falta dos pepinos hipersonicos...
> 
> Uno para Yellowstone...
> 
> ...



De echo en una entrevista le preguntan algo de si EEUU deberia temer de Rusia y Putin contesta partiendose el culo: " preguntale al Oso Yoguie"


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (8 Feb 2022)

PAYASO…. El loco que ha generado todo esto es el puto viejo pedofilo que tu defientes!


----------



## Mr. Frost (8 Feb 2022)

Hay mogollón de gilipollas en el foro que creen que van a ver caer las bombas nucleares, bien con sus propios ojos o por televisión y que seguirán comiendo sus Doritos, y cuando se les acaben van a ir tranquilamente al supermercado a por más, donde estarán todas las estanterías llenas. Y que seguirán haciéndose pajas por Internet con Xvideos, y que van a seguir recibiendo en el banco todos los meses su paguita por disminuido psíquico, etc...


----------



## Javiser (8 Feb 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como todo buen ruso sabe ( y serbio) a Rusia solo le hacen falta dos pepinos hipersonicos...
> 
> Uno para Yellowstone...
> 
> ...



Y antes de que lleguen ya han lanzado los otros los suyos . Nadie es tan retrasado


----------



## kiko33 (8 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Supongo que solo puede hacerlo EE.UU.


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Y antes de que lleguen ya han lanzado los otros los suyos . Nadie es tan retrasado



Pues ese es el tema que mientras nadie viole el tiempo minimo de respuesta necesario no va a haber pepinos nucelares volando por ahí.

Pero cuando uno de ellos pueda lanzarlos con la esperanza de que el otro no tenga tiempo de responder....pues menuda tentación!!

Evidentemente el que no tiene tiempo se queda en bragas, solo le queda agachar la cabeza y decir "si wana".

Los misiles hipersonicos rusos están más dirigidos a cargarse portaviones y esas cosas y USA está intentando desarrollarlos, aunque van con retraso en ese aspecto, pero lo conseguirán.


----------



## Ajoporro (8 Feb 2022)

Yo me imagino que la cosa será como dice el cartel. Cambien la fecha. Algún lince con IQ de 190 ordenará que a la hora xx:xx:xx zulú se lancen cientos o miles de misiles nucleares contra el enemigo ... y se acabó, lo siguiente no me imagino que podrá ser..


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vamos, otra guerra fria



Fría no parece mucho, sobre todo últimamente.


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Fría no parece mucho, sobre todo últimamente.




En la guerra fría si parecía existir una riesgo real sobre Europa. El ejército soviético estaba montado sobre la premisa de invadir Europa, no digo que fuera la intención final, pero estaba montado para llegado el caso, hacerlo.

Hoy en día eso es absurdo, Putin estaría encantado de llevarse de puta madre con Europa.

Pero USA no quiere eso.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Fría no parece mucho, sobre todo últimamente.



Es publicidad para ver quién es más chachi


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Parece que lo que se viene es una posible guerra nuclear. Al Biden igual le quedan solo ya tres telediarios jaja.



El Biden ese es de la secta católica.

Para ser católico le creía un poco más inteligente y consciente de que nadie se va a salvar si estalla una 3ª guerra mundial (esta sería a nivel nuclear).

Esto os debería hacer reflexionar a los patrioteros de palo de lo poco (nada) que pinta Españistan en el mundo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es publicidad para ver quién es más chachi



No estoy convencido de eso.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

MarcialElImparcial2 dijo:


> El Biden ese es de la secta católica.
> 
> Para ser católico le creía un poco más inteligente y consciente de que nadie se va a salvar si estalla una 3ª guerra mundial (esta sería a nivel nuclear).
> 
> Esto os debería hacer reflexionar a los patrioteros de palo de* lo poco (nada) que pinta Españistan en el mundo.*



No hombre, que cosas dices. Estamos llamados a conquistar el mundo y que en nuestro inperio no vuelva a ponerse el sol. Por gracia de Dios, y esas cosas


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No estoy convencido de eso.



Cuántas más amenazas, menos peligro. Es como una pelea de pueblo


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (8 Feb 2022)

¿Os acordáis del submarino Kursk? Esos hijos de puta se han pasado mucho con Rusia.


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuántas más amenazas, menos peligro. Es como una pelea de pueblo



A ver, Putin nunca a sido un bocachancla y no es la primera guerrita que afronta, ya lleva tres o cuatro, Chechenia, Georgia, Siria, y Ucrania hace unos años.

Yo creo que sí llegaría a meterse en Ucrania si no le dan un minimo de lo que pide, no sé hasta donde pero se metería.
Pero eso no implica pepinos nucelares, la OTAN se jodería.

Pero es que meterse en Ucrania así es seguir teniendo un problema, aunque menos problema que que te pongan pepinos nucelares en la puerta de tu casa.


----------



## BeninExpress (8 Feb 2022)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


>



Hay que llegar hasta el Dniéper.

De ahí para el este de vuelta a Rusia y el oeste para los ucranianos.

Luego ya que pongan las mierdas de bases de la OTAN dónde les salga del cipote.


----------



## mapachën (8 Feb 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Pues ese es el tema que mientras nadie viole el tiempo minimo de respuesta necesario no va a haber pepinos nucelares volando por ahí.
> 
> Pero cuando uno de ellos pueda lanzarlos con la esperanza de que el otro no tenga tiempo de responder....pues menuda tentación!!
> 
> ...



Pero como que a 3 minutos? Será a 3 minutos de Moscú, porque de las lanzaderas de los urales y Siberia seguirán estando muy lejos…

La respuesta rusa es inevitable.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

Esto es lo que más me ha gustado: O ACTUA DIOS...


De los 7800 y pico millones de personas, únicamente unos 12-14 son pueblo de Dios (judíos)

Lo demás ganado. Y el ganado tiene el talento justo para echar el día.

A la vista está que no le basta con dos guerras mundiales.


----------



## elmegaduque (8 Feb 2022)

¡Ése es mi Putin!.


----------



## Zepequenhô (8 Feb 2022)

2 años dijo:


> A ver, Putin nunca a sido un bocachancla y no es la primera guerrita que afronta, ya lleva tres o cuatro, Chechenia, Georgia, Siria, y Ucrania hace unos años.
> 
> Yo creo que sí llegaría a meterse en Ucrania si no le dan un minimo de lo que pide, no sé hasta donde pero se metería.
> Pero eso no implica pepinos nucelares, la OTAN se jodería.
> ...



Es posible. 

Pero si se mete en Ucrania no habrá una guerra nuclear. Lo que tendrá es exactamente lo mismo que pasó cuando invadieron Afganistán. Y eso Putin lo sabe.

Los dos bandos están brabuconeando en público, y negociando en privado.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El "no habrá vencedores" que dice Putin, ¿a que te crees que hace referencia?



A que moriría todo el mundo.


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

*De los 7800 millones de personas, solo 12-14 tienen a Dios en alta estima (pueblo elegido)... Al resto (la inmensa mayoría se la trae floja dios... Excepto cuando vienen los lloros)*


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Es posible.
> 
> Pero si se mete en Ucrania no habrá una guerra nuclear. Lo que tendrá es exactamente lo mismo que pasó cuando invadieron Afganistán. Y eso Putin lo sabe.
> 
> Los dos bandos están brabuconeando en público, y negociando en privado.



Probablemente, y ojala que lleguen a algo, mejor para todos.


----------



## parcifal (8 Feb 2022)

La doctrina del destino manifiesto (en inglés, Manifest Destiny, idea que expresa la creencia en que los Estados Unidos de América es una nación elegida y destinada a expandirse desde las costas del Atlántico hasta el Pacífico.)

Vs.

Eurasia, desde Lisboa hasta Shangai








Susto o muerte?


----------



## BeninExpress (8 Feb 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Rusia no está pidiendo solo que Ucrania no entre en la OTAN, está pidiendo que toda esa zona esté libre de cierto tipo de armas, que no entren más países en la OTAN, etc.
> 
> Vamos que está pidiendo una revisión de toda la zona, que se le han hinchado las pelotas ya.
> 
> Ucrania es el instrumento para decir, se acabó la fiesta!



No, eso es lo mínimo chaval.

Rusia está pidiendo que los territorios que históricamente le pertenecieron y son de población mayoritariamente prorusa vuelvan a donde nunca debieron de salir.

De la mitad del río Dniéper para el este Rusia, y el oeste para los follaucranianos. Estamos?

Eso es lo que se reclama realmente.

Lo de las bases de la OTAN o la posible entrada de Ucrania en la UE sería una declaración de guerra en toda regla. Inadmisible es poco.

Espero que los follakartoshkas como el tontopollas de Madina que el otro día sentaba cátedra sobre esto en Ondacero, empiecen a entender que la posible entrada de Ucrania en la UE sería el detonante para que Rusia pusiera los huevos encima de la mesa y tuviera motivos suficientes para plantarse en Kiev como mínimo. De la entrada en la OTAN ya ni hablamos, al primer intento de colocar una base militar en suelo ucraniano al día siguiente comenzaría la III Guerra Mundial. No es que sea una línea roja, sino que es una línea rojísima. Como el culo del mariposón Marlaska.

No no y NO!

Bases de la OTAN fuera!!! De su expansión qué decir. Una puta locura.


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

La historia dirá que los europeos se plegaron a las exigencias de EEUU...

La historia pondrá a los europeos en un sitio no demasiado agradable.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Feb 2022)

Yo soy Estados Unidos y les doy a los ucranianos unas buenas bombas nucleares por debajo de la mesa para que así negocien de tú a tú con los ruskis al igual que las tienen los norcoreanos y aquí nadie dice nada ni china ni Rusia calladas como putas 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Feb 2022)

Adrian1 dijo:


> Vladimir Putin fue Coronel de la KGB.
> Luego dirigió los servicios secretos de la nueva Rusia.
> Tened cuidado con este elemento.



Desde el final de la guerra fría, EEUU ha promovido 2 guerras en el golfo, como buenos golfos que son, injerencias a troche y noche en Sudamérica, una primavera árabe que desestabiliza toda la región en la década pasada y de la que aún pagamos los platos rotos... Y que ha convertido en Estados fallidos países prósperos como la Libia de Gadafi.......


Rusia que ha hecho además de defenderse del terrorismo checheno o de los rusófobos que tomaron el poder por la brava dando un golpe de Estado en 2014?
Quién amenaza a Rusia y a sus intereses es USA colocando misiles a 5 mins de su casa.


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo soy Estados Unidos y les doy a los ucranianos unas buenas bombas nucleares por debajo de la mesa para que así negocien de tú a tú con los ruskis al igual que las tienen los norcoreanos y aquí nadie dice nada ni china ni Rusia calladas como putas
> Pozdrawiam.



En Ucrania tiene que haber espías rusos hasta debajo de la cama del presidente ese ex cómico que tienen.


----------



## borgar (8 Feb 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> La doctrina del destino manifiesto (en inglés, Manifest Destiny, idea que expresa la creencia en que los Estados Unidos de América es una nación elegida y destinada a expandirse desde las costas del Atlántico hasta el Pacífico.)
> 
> Vs.
> 
> ...



Un tal Halford john mackinder.... realmente , interesante.










Teoría del Heartland - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Feb 2022)

Altiemcantin dijo:


> La historia dirá que los europeos se plegaron a las exigencias de EEUU...
> 
> La historia pondrá a los europeos en un sitio no demasiado agradable.





Hicieron lo mismo con Yugoslavia en los 90 y ya vimos como acabó...


----------



## Apretrujillos (8 Feb 2022)

Mientras tanto, los ruskis gastando rublos de maniobras. Rublos que no tienen porque no van a poder vender el gasecito. 

Un genio


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Feb 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Y quien coño es Putin para decir donde las ponen, es cómo si le digo al vecino que no hagan comidas pegadas a mi vaya, si la haces te tiro la casa con la escavadora.
> 
> Sabe que Europa es un chiste y hace lo que quiere pero si no existieran las bombas nucleares estaría tranquilo y calladito, y USA lo mismo.





Tú tienes las bases de Torrejón y Rota metidas en tu culo y no te preocupa porque te contentas con ser una Scort de lujo de los americanos como Aznar y compañía... Putin respeta a su pueblo y no quiere que le pongan la bota encima los usanos y demás chusma infecta. Rusia es una nación que se respeta a sí misma y que en consecuencia se hace respetar, como es lógico y natural. Los que damos pena somos nosotros, pidiendo invadir Rusia o enviar tropas cuando España sólo es un cagarro mal hecho en el mapa.


----------



## MarcialElImparcial2 (8 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En el caso de que se dé guerra y esta sea a nivel europeo, no creo que España sea segura para acoger refugiados.



Bueno... aquí los nazis de Vox están deseando acoger en sus casas a las ucracacanianas (pero sólo aquellas que sean rubias, de ojos claros y chortinas pizpiretas)


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Mientras tanto, los ruskis gastando rublos de maniobras. Rublos que no tienen porque no van a poder vender el gasecito.
> 
> Un genio




Pues mira resulta que hace un par de días Rusia a firmado un contrato para venderle gas a china los próximos 30 años.

Además de firmar cooperación militar etc etc.

Si nosotros nos dedicamos a joder a Rusia Rusia se va con los chinos.

Hace muchos años, antes de las últimas sanciones Putin intento acercarse a Europa, y pasó lo de Ucrania y adiós muy buenas.

Bueno pues nada, Rusia se va con los chinos.
Probablemente preferiría juntarse con Europa pero oye...como tú dices hay que pagar las facturas.


----------



## BeninExpress (8 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo soy Estados Unidos y les doy a los ucranianos unas buenas bombas nucleares por debajo de la mesa para que así negocien de tú a tú con los ruskis al igual que las tienen los norcoreanos y aquí nadie dice nada ni china ni Rusia calladas como putas
> Pozdrawiam.



Lo que digo.. трахакартошкa (follapatatas) por un tubo.

Comemierdas lacayos de los yankis en cada foro y medio de comunicación de este puto país.

¿Qué cojones se os ha perdido en Ucrania tontopollas?

Si mañana os dicen que hay una disputa territorial entre Sudán y Etiopía seguramente también sentaríais cátedra en función de lo que dijeran los americanitos..

A Europa no se le ha perdido nada en Ucrania, y a los europeos no nos interesa lo más mínimo instalar bases militares en las fronteras rusas. Cero. La realidad es que nos suda la polla lo que pase allí. Que se apañen ellos y con su pan se lo coman del mismo modo que nos sudaría la polla in conflicto armado entre Sudán y Etiopía.

Lo de la "amenaza rusa" para occidente es una patraña, un cuento americano para azuzar a un viejo enemigo yanki y de paso seguir vendiéndonos armamento.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (8 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Los ciudadanos debemos oponernos en todo caso a cualquier guerra. Todas las guerras son odiosas, impulsadas por los poderosos globales o 1% para fracturar a la sociedad y someter a los pueblos. España debería tenerlo muy claro en este sentido, la participación en guerras en el extranjero debería estar penalizada con las máximas penas a los responsables por delito de alta traición.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935549
> 
> ...



Habrá que hacer otro movimiento Flower Power


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Lo que digo.. трахакартошкa (follapatatas) por un tubo.
> 
> Comemierdas lacayos de los yankis en cada foro y medio de comunicación de este puto país.
> 
> ...



Déjelo... Ya se lo pueda explicar 1000 veces, seguirían sin entenderlo..


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Feb 2022)

China probó en agosto un misil hipersónico en órbita, según el ‘Financial Times’


La prueba tomó por sorpresa a la inteligencia estadounidense, afirma el diario




elpais.com




*China lanzó un misil nuclear hipersónico en agosto y Estados Unidos ni lo detectó*
_El progreso del país asiático en el campo de las armas hipersónicas ha pillado desprevenido a los servicios de inteligencia de Biden_


De verdad creéis que Rusia no tiene unos misiles hipersónicos similares? ¿de donde pueden haber sacado los chinos en tiempo récord el conocimiento para hacer algo así partiendo de cero?

Os recuerdo que la mayoría de los libros de matemática aplicados a la aeronáutica son RUSOS.


----------



## Teofrasto (8 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los cojones, la gente ante la primera fila de ataúdes saldría en masa a la calle, no te pienses que la gente es tan gilipollas.



Más, en España la gente se ha vuelto más idiota de lo que puedas imaginar.


----------



## Altiemcantin (8 Feb 2022)

A todo esto .. que calladita está la iglesia de Roma no? (Me refiero a la iglesia católica)

Digo yo que con acontecimientos como este que menos que salir y decir algo así como:

"Manifestamos nuestro firme deseo de que la situación no se degrade más"


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Feb 2022)

Al final puede que las predicciones del Daegel para el 2025 sean verdad y la brutal reducción de la población del bloque OTAN sea verdad, y puede que no son magufadas porque tiene una explicación muy sencilla:

Las elites pedófilas y satánicas que nos gobiernan, los mismos que han diseñado y liberado el virus-vacuna, nos lanzaran contra una guerra suicida (ya perdida de antemano) contra los rusos y chinos, sabiendo de antemano que este tandem tiene misiles intercontinentales y armamento nuclear muy superior al cual forzaran a usar cuando los acorralen.​
El resultado serán miles de millones de muertos en el bloque OTAN que serán ofrecidos como sacrificio a Baal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Al final puede que las predicciones del Daegel para el 2025 sean verdad y la brutal reducción de la población del bloque OTAN sea verdad, y puede que no son magufadas porque tiene una explicación muy sencilla:
> 
> Las elites [...] que nos gobiernan, los mismo que han diseñado y liberado el virus-vacuna, nos lanzaran contra una guerra suicida (ya perdida de antemano) contra los rusos y chinos, sabiendo sobre que este tandem tienen misiles intercontinentales y armamento nuclear muy superior al cual forzaran a usar cuando los acorralen.​
> El resultado serán miles de millones de muertos en el bloque OTAN que serán ofrecidos como sacrificio a Baal.



La OTAN no sé si llegará a mil millones de personas.
Son USA y buena parte de Europa. Y cada una de ellas cuenta con 300 y pico millones la primera y una cifra no muy diferente la segunda.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Feb 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Si Ucrania se une a la OTAN e intenta recuperar Crimea militarmente, *los países europeos también se verán arrastrados a una guerra contra Rusia*, en la que "no habrá ganadores", declaró este martes el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, tras una reunión con su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> El mandatario ruso se dirigió a los periodistas para señalar que "por supuesto, el potencial de una organización conjunta como la OTAN y el de Rusia no son comparables". "Entendemos que Rusia es una de las principales potencias nucleares, e incluso está por delante de muchas en algunos componentes de la modernidad. *No habrá ganadores*. Se verán arrastrados a este conflicto contra su voluntad", agregó.



Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones, que la forma que tiene Rusia de terminar con esta guerra en ciernes prefabricada, es realizar una declaración clara de objetivos. Afirmar con rotundidad, que si el conflicto empieza, los primeros y principales objetivos para sus sistemas de armas estratégicas, no serán solo las bases OTAN en Europa, sino la totalidad de EEUU e Inglaterra. Que tengan claro, diáfano, tanto el gobierno inglés como el norteamericano, y sus corporaciones, que si prosiguen con su plan, la guerra no se limitará a Europa, sino que se centrará mayoritariamente en sus territorios. Y que ni lo duden. Así toda esta locura terminaría pronto. No sé el porqué tito Putin no ha soltado este órdago todavía. Tonto no me parece precisamente.


----------



## schulz (9 Feb 2022)

Huliodenoche dijo:


> Tampoco se puede ir invadiendo paises alegremente. Lo de Crimea salió bien. ¿ Cómo comenzó la II GM?



Haber si te enteras que k va el rollo.__En Ukrania pegaron un golpe de estado ( Si, mas o menos parecidos a los que la armaron tb en Bielorrusia ) hace poco...El presidente democrático era Yanucovich sufriendo el golpe..Rusia acudió para ayudar en lo que podía...Los rusos protegieron entre otros a los residentes de Crimea..( aqui no hubo rapiña de territorio, ni leches..)..

Se hicieron elecciones..y el 97 % votaron SÍ a un gobierno propuso..Y PORQUÉ ??...MUY SIMPLE..Crimea tiene mas de un 94 % de rusos–O sea, son prácticamente todos rusos..Y como Crimea es territorio de rusos ( excepción de una muy pequeña poblacion de tártaros ) votaron lo que les dio la gana..y entraron en Rusia..Y todo EL ukro QUE PUEDE se marcha para Rusia. Por tanto aqui nada ha habido de invasiones.

Si se monta un follon, muchos analistas ya predicen el cambio de pijama de ucranianos para con los rusos...ya que ellos son rusos tb...No en vano mas de 2 millones de ucranianos / rusos se pasaron para Rusia al inicio del golpe..de aquellos momentos


----------



## Altiemcantin (9 Feb 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones, que la forma que tiene Rusia de terminar con esta guerra en ciernes prefabricada, es realizar una declaración clara de objetivos. Afirmar con rotundidad, que si el conflicto empieza, los primeros y principales objetivos para sus sistemas de armas estratégicas, no serán solo las bases OTAN en Europa, sino la totalidad de EEUU e Inglaterra. Que tengan claro, diáfano, tanto el gobierno inglés como el norteamericano, y sus corporaciones, que si prosiguen con su plan, la guerra no se limitará a Europa, sino que se centrará mayoritariamente en sus territorios. Y que ni lo duden. Así toda esta locura terminaría pronto. No sé el porqué tito Putin no ha soltado este órdago todavía. Tonto no me parece precisamente.



No lo ha soltado por miedo.

Tiene miedo del potencial industrial militar estadounidense más el de los piratas ( Inglaterra)


----------



## schulz (9 Feb 2022)

Tito Putin tiene ases en la manga..eso seguro..Las tropas Europeas, no funcionan Y 4 gatos que manden los Usanos..valdran para hacer los bocatas..


----------



## Altiemcantin (9 Feb 2022)

Putin no es tonto pero tiene miedo.


----------



## schulz (9 Feb 2022)

Lo del potencial militar que dice alguno..es estar fuera de la biosfera..


----------



## Altiemcantin (9 Feb 2022)

La pregunta es:

De quien tiene más miedo Putin?

Del subnormal del 10 de downing street + el viejo de la Casablanca?

O le da más miedo su propio estado mayor ruso??


----------



## schulz (9 Feb 2022)

A quien nos deberíamos tener miedo, somos a nosotros que NO HAY un puto agujero donde metersi si esto se va al garete..
En Rusia , segun afirmaciones hay refugios para la población a tope...y que hace varios años que se repararon de cuando estaba la URSS..


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (9 Feb 2022)

Altiemcantin dijo:


> La pregunta es:
> 
> De quien tiene más miedo Putin?
> 
> ...



En mi opinión lo que quiere la OTAN es básicamente cargarse Rusia, hacer una revuelta de color y posible guerra civil ahí, suena duro pero si no que sentido tiene todo esto. Pero eso es peligroso, si llega un nacionalista derechista mas agresivo que Putin o los comunistas van a dar por bueno a Putin los EEUU, están creando las condiciones para un expansionismo ruso y tendría a la población a su favor y lo mismo podría suceder en China, no sé si la guerra será ahora o no, pero que los que somos jóvenes vamos a vivir la peor guerra de la historia francamente es posible, aunque recuerdo que el Apocalipsis habla de esto y que después llega una nueva humanidad.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (9 Feb 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> La OTAN no sé si llegará a mil millones de personas.
> Son USA y buena parte de Europa. Y cada una de ellas cuenta con 300 y pico millones la primera y una cifra no muy diferente la segunda.



Cierto. Dejémoslo en medio millón entonces.



Loignorito dijo:


> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones, que la forma que tiene Rusia de terminar con esta guerra en ciernes prefabricada, es realizar una declaración clara de objetivos. Afirmar con rotundidad, que si el conflicto empieza, los primeros y principales objetivos para sus sistemas de armas estratégicas, no serán solo las bases OTAN en Europa, sino la totalidad de EEUU e Inglaterra. Que tengan claro, diáfano, tanto el gobierno inglés como el norteamericano, y sus corporaciones, que si prosiguen con su plan, la guerra no se limitará a Europa, sino que se centrará mayoritariamente en sus territorios. Y que ni lo duden. Así toda esta locura terminaría pronto. No sé el porqué tito Putin no ha soltado este órdago todavía. Tonto no me parece precisamente.



Un analisis soberbio. De hecho las predicciones de Daegel para 2025 y que han borrado hace poco de internet auguraban esto:

Poblacion USA : 50 millones
Poblacion UK : 6 millones
Europa : 40-50% de reducción media respecto a la actual (en España unos 20 millones)

Ni Rusia ni China verían alterada su población para el 2025.

Si no ha soltado ese órdago es precisamente para no dar ningún tipo de información al enemigo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor en estos casos es vivir en la provincia de Soria o Teruel por si nos lanzan algún pepino.


----------



## PalPueblo (9 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *Si parpadean se lo van a perder*



La frase no es de Lobato. Es de Gonzalo, con el que no acabó muy bien...

Siento el off topic, está bien traída. Yo también me acorde de la frase (en twitter Gonzalo tien un recopilatorio de las veces que lo dice, subido hace poco)


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que quiere la OTAN es básicamente cargarse Rusia, hacer una revuelta de color y posible guerra civil ahí, suena duro pero si no que sentido tiene todo esto. Pero eso es peligroso, si llega un nacionalista derechista mas agresivo que Putin o los comunistas van a dar por bueno a Putin los EEUU, están creando las condiciones para un expansionismo ruso y tendría a la población a su favor y lo mismo podría suceder en China, no sé si la guerra será ahora o no, pero que los que somos jóvenes vamos a vivir la peor guerra de la historia francamente es posible, aunque recuerdo que *el Apocalipsis habla de esto y que después llega una nueva humanidad.*



Supongo que eso pensaban algunos antes de combatir en anteriores grandes guerras y aquí estamos a punto de otra.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (9 Feb 2022)

Es la II Guerra Fría... Circulen.... Nadie se cree que las élites van a poner en riesgo su Elysium por las paranoias de estos gilipollas de políticos.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (9 Feb 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Supongo que eso pensaban algunos antes de combatir en anteriores grandes guerras y aquí estamos a punto de otra.



puede ser, pero el contexto de esta sería distinto, problemas medio ambientales gravísimos, comunicación global, ya la tradición como el progreso fracasaría, posible gobierno mundial - hubo una antesala como la OMS - , Israel podría estar en ruinas totalmente, dos grandes bandos uno frente a otro - esto si se repite pero sería incluso todavía peor que las otras 2 - .


----------



## Hubardo (9 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Lo de la guerra nuclear es un mito, no pasaría absolutamente nada porque cayeran algunas bombas, no hay que tenerles miedo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 935595
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Hasta ahora han habido 2.055 explosiones nucleares conocidas . Ranking encabezado por USA, como siempre, los más "PACIFISTAS" :


----------



## porcospin (9 Feb 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Desde el final de la guerra fría, EEUU ha promovido 2 guerras en el golfo, como buenos golfos que son, injerencias a troche y noche en Sudamérica, una primavera árabe que desestabiliza toda la región en la década pasada y de la que aún pagamos los platos rotos... Y que ha convertido en Estados fallidos países prósperos como la Libia de Gadafi.......
> 
> 
> Rusia que ha hecho además de defenderse del terrorismo checheno o de los rusófobos que tomaron el poder por la brava dando un golpe de Estado en 2014?
> Quién amenaza a Rusia y a sus intereses es USA colocando misiles a 5 mins de su casa.



USA con la inestimable ayuda de su perro bulldog ingles, antes caballo de troya en la UE.
Lo de Libia fue tan o mas obsceno que Irak.

Y Francia nunca acaba de poner los huevos sobre la mesa.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Rusia le dura unas horas a EEUU



¡Que no te enteras!, ¡que esta guerra no va de ganar o perder!, ¡va de barrer!. Barrer a buena parte de la población mundial, y para ello, tanto unos como otros tienen armamento nuclear. Armamento que caerá sobre los mayores nucleos de población, aunque como dicen estos la cosa será rápida, quizá hablemos de semanas. 

No hará falta ni movilizar soldados, quizá solo unos pocos para tomar posesión de los paises arrasados una vez caidas las bombas. Es una nueva forma de hacer la guerra que cuadra con las dificultades que encontrán para reclutar soldados, al fin y al cabo la gente empieza a saber de que van estos psicópatas, con lo cual no irán corriendo a enrolarse en el ejercito como en guerras pasadas (ni falta que les hará).


----------



## Bitelchus (9 Feb 2022)

Otro CM del Kremlin haciéndole propaganda a su ídolo Putin, mismas tácticas que los cibervoluntarios de Vox con sensacionalismo, demagogia y noticias amarillistas. Lo gracioso es que la mayoría sois niñatos con 0 años cotizados que no habéis estado nunca en Rusia y sólo os gusta por vuestras fantasías de videojuegos y de pajilleros


----------



## Altiemcantin (9 Feb 2022)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> puede ser, pero el contexto de esta sería distinto, problemas medio ambientales gravísimos, comunicación global, ya la tradición como el progreso fracasaría, posible gobierno mundial - hubo una antesala como la OMS - , Israel podría estar en ruinas totalmente, dos grandes bandos uno frente a otro - esto si se repite pero sería incluso todavía peor que las otras 2 - .



Y es curioso que se produzca guerra fría alguna estando en una era de COMUNICACION...

Porque cuando hay falta de comunicación se puede llegar a entender ciertos malentendidos.

Es decir, que si hay guerra la única que va a perder (a ojos de la historia) es la goyimada. La única.


----------



## Ricohombre (9 Feb 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> Tienes razón. Hasta ahora han habido 2.055 explosiones nucleares conocidas . Ranking encabezado por USA, como siempre, los más "PACIFISTAS" :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 936734



Jajajaja a ver lo digo medio en serio medio en broma. 

Osea, yo creo que se les llena la boca con lo de la aniquilación mutua asegurada y noseque pero al final del día la cuestión sería ¿Tan condenable es el uso táctico de un arma nuclear? Hay que tener en cuenta que hay armamento no nuclear similar a otro atómico, creo que un juicio similar hizo el injustamente infamado Curtis LeMay.


----------



## Altiemcantin (9 Feb 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Rusia le dura unas horas a EEUU



En un día Rusia con el armamento que tiene deja a EEUU convertido en un erial.


Lo que tarden los ICBM en dar en el blanco.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 Feb 2022)

Altiemcantin dijo:


> En un día Rusia con el armamento que tiene deja a EEUU convertido en un erial.
> 
> 
> Lo que tarden los ICBM en dar en el blanco.



Y los otros lo mismo, aquí no gana nadie (al menos de los que estamos abajo). Perdemos todos menos la parte de la tierra que decidan indultar para gobernar desde ahí (aparentemente China)..


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> China probó en agosto un misil hipersónico en órbita, según el ‘Financial Times’
> 
> 
> La prueba tomó por sorpresa a la inteligencia estadounidense, afirma el diario
> ...



Lo veís? Este tipo de artículos es a lo que yo me refería antes propaganda para ensalzar lo grandioso que son militarmente china y Rusia jajajajaja! Es que no falla llevan contando milongas desde hace años con estos 2 países que son los más poderosos del planeta .....y la OTAN? Nada, esos son débiles y no tienen influencia ni poder en el mundo son 4 matados que no tienen nada jajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2022)

Altiemcantin dijo:


> En un día Rusia con el armamento que tiene deja a EEUU convertido en un erial.
> 
> 
> Lo que tarden los ICBM en dar en el blanco.



Al final de la guerra fría en documentos desclasificados los altos mandos comunistas dictadores soviéticos se quedaron petrificados cuándo realmente supieron el poder militar nuclear americano comparado con el de ellos con eso te lo digo todo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2022)

Rusia tiene un misil supermegahiperbrutal que lo lanzas desde Rusia y da la vuelta al Sol como 7 veces y regresas a la tierra en menos de lo que canta un gallo jajajajaja! Qué sí que lo dicen RT y Sputnik y el Kremlin jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## workforfood (9 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Lo veís? Este tipo de artículos es a lo que yo me refería antes propaganda para ensalzar lo grandioso que son militarmente china y Rusia jajajajaja! Es que no falla llevan contando milongas desde hace años con estos 2 países que son los más poderosos del planeta .....y la OTAN? Nada, esos son débiles y no tienen influencia ni poder en el mundo son 4 matados que no tienen nada jajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.




Macho pregúntate quién ganó la segunda guerra mundial. La batalla más grande del frente occidental el desembarco de normandía no le llegaba ni a los pies de las batallas del frente ruso. Es lo que tiene no tener ni idea de lo que tiene Rusia de armamento. Por ciertos los Ucranianos hacían aviones para el ejército ruso ahora la NADA, habéis olvidado vuestro pasado muy rápido siendo la república socialista de Ucrania hermanos de los Rusos. Es como si los españoles se andaran a la gresca con los portugueses, sois unos payasos del copón. Que montáis unos pollos que no los hacen ni países africanos. La paciencia que tiene rusia con vosotros, crimea "ucraniana" vete a Sebastopol a preguntar donde queda Ucrania.


----------



## workforfood (9 Feb 2022)

Nos os quiere la UE por ser un país supercorrupto a nivel de áfrica negra. Habéis sufrido una alucinación con que crimea es ucraniana cuando ha ha estado siempre en Rusia, solo hubo una cesión de Jrushchov que era Ucraniano en el 54 porque era la Unión Soviética y era como pasar de una provincia a otra. Habéis tocado los cojones a medio país intentando humillar a los rusos del donbass, porque no os sale de los huevos montar un país de estructura federal donde se respete la diversidad de un país artificial como Ucrania y lo mejor sois tan tontos que os metéis con el vecino de al lado y os echáis en brazos de Estados Unidos un país que le importa un huevo Ucrania, como si reventáis todos.


----------



## Altiemcantin (9 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Al final de la guerra fría en documentos desclasificados los altos mandos comunistas dictadores soviéticos se quedaron petrificados cuándo realmente supieron el poder militar nuclear americano comparado con el de ellos con eso te lo digo todo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Me está hablando del pasado..

Al ignore... Por falto de conocimiento


----------



## EGO (9 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Rusia tiene un misil supermegahiperbrutal que lo lanzas desde Rusia y da la vuelta al Sol como 7 veces y regresas a la tierra en menos de lo que canta un gallo jajajajaja! Qué sí que lo dicen RT y Sputnik y el Kremlin jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Mucha propaganda,con tecnologia sacada de star trek y que ya han desmontado aqui varias veces con unos simples calculos,como el del misil chino ese que dio la vuelta a la tierra a velocidad de curvatura.

Tambien mitiquerrimo lo del avion que desconecto un barco de guerra y que aqui hace ya tiempo se desmonto con unas pequeñas lecciones de guerra electronica y FP de electricidad.


----------



## workforfood (9 Feb 2022)

Que Ucrania se meta en el berenjenal con Estados Unidos sola. Porque todo el mundo sabe que va haber una provocación por parte de Ucrania y Estados Unidos, esto no lo van a dejar pasar es su oportunidad, esto lleva planeado meses, todos los pasos que se van a dar, para joder a Rusia ya veréis que van a hacer algo por cojones para que Putin dé el paso de meterse en Ucrania. Luego dejarán tirada a Ucrania y le pondrán sanciones económicas a Rusia.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Que Ucrania se meta en el berenjenal con Estados Unidos sola. Porque todo el mundo sabe que va haber una provocación por parte de Ucrania y Estados Unidos, esto no lo van a dejar pasar es su oportunidad, esto lleva planeado meses, todos los pasos que se van a dar, para joder a Rusia ya veréis que van a hacer algo por cojones para que Putin dé el paso de meterse en Ucrania. Luego dejarán tirada a Ucrania y le pondrán sanciones económicas a Rusia.



Mira te voy a decir una cosa 48 años aguantó Polonia bajo la bota rusa sí 48 años que se portaron como cerdos peores que los nazis mataron lo que no estaba escrito(Katyń es un ejemplo que todavía perdura y echándole la culpa a los alemanes durante muchísimo tiempo los muy sinvergüenzas) robaron lo que no estaba escrito también, humillaron, y no te voy a decir más porque tú lo sabes perfectamente y si no lee un poco o investiga y te darás cuenta que los rusos han sido unos sinvergüenzas y que ahora van en plan víctimas pero claro quieren dar esa imagen de santitos y para nada son santitos son unos perros malnacidos que tendrán que sufrir el acoso por parte de la OTAN y más.
A los polacos los ruskis no nos van a contar milongas porque se les conoce muy bien pero puedo entender que les cuenten las milongas al resto entre ellos a muchos españoles y traguen con el cuento ruso.
A Polonia le incumbe y mucho lo que está pasando Ucrania con Rusia y queremos que se le deje en paz que Ucrania así como los demás países ex soviéticos no quieren saber nada de Rusia son países soberanos y deciden con quién quieren estar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## workforfood (9 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Mira te voy a decir una cosa 48 años aguantó Polonia bajo la bota rusa sí 48 años que se portaron como cerdos peores que los nazis mataron lo que no estaba escrito(Katyń es un ejemplo que todavía perdura y echándole la culpa a los alemanes durante muchísimo tiempo los muy sinvergüenzas) robaron lo que no estaba escrito también, humillaron, y no te voy a decir más porque tú lo sabes perfectamente y si no lee un poco o investiga y te darás cuenta que los rusos han sido unos sinvergüenzas y que ahora van en plan víctimas pero claro quieren dar esa imagen de santitos y para nada son santitos son unos perros malnacidos que tendrán que sufrir el acoso por parte de la OTAN y más.
> A los polacos los ruskis no nos van a contar milongas porque se les conoce muy bien pero puedo entender que les cuenten las milongas al resto entre ellos a muchos españoles y traguen con el cuento ruso.
> A Polonia le incumbe y mucho lo que está pasando Ucrania con Rusia y queremos que se le deje en paz que Ucrania así como los demás países ex soviéticos no quieren saber nada de Rusia son países soberanos y deciden con quién quieren estar.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ucrania tiene poco que ver con Polonia, ya sé que parte del territorio Ucraniano estuvo bajo soberania polaca la parte occidental. Pero vamos es fácil de entender que siendo una exrepública socialista soviética con frontera con rusia te declaras neutral como Finlandia o Suecia y no pasa nada. La obsesión de Ucrania con la OTAN es por su conflicto interno que tienen con el Donbass y quieren pasar de tratados de paz y acabar con esa gente bajo el paraguas OTAN ahora no pueden porque Rusia ayuda a los rebeldes. Y lo de Crimea ni los estadounidense la menciona territorio ruso desde hace siglos, Sebastopol es tan rusa como San Petersburgo. Todas las ciudades del Sur de Ucrania son de fundación del imperio Ruso. Pensar que Ucrania es un país homogéneo es engañarse a sí mismo, si esto es fácil de resolver políticamente, el pueblo pasa de guerras lo que no se entiende es qué clase dirigente tiene Ucrania, para querer meter a todo el mundo con su problema que es ignorar la propia historia de su país y la gente que vive en Ucrania. País federal y neutral y si acaban con su corrupción galopante pues futuro ingreso en la Unión Europea.


----------



## workforfood (9 Feb 2022)

Ucrania es hermana de Rusia, lo que pasa que en la Edad Media desapareció por invasión de kanatos mongoles y se quedó como territorio baldío poco a poco fue vuelta a colonizar por la confederación polaca lituana y el Imperio ruso con la ayuda de los tártaros. Hasta había razzias del imperio turco para esclavizar eslavos. no había poder politico propio hasta después de la primera guerra mundial que se constituyó la república socialista de Ucrania. Porque antes no había más que diferentes territorios adheridos a diferentes imperios. Lo que pasa que Ucrania desprecia hasta su propia historia.


----------



## workforfood (9 Feb 2022)

Una diferencia evidente de los Ucranianos con los Polacos es que son de mayoría ortodoxa y usan el alfabeto cirílico, están mucho más cerca de los rusos que de los polacos, pero bueno entre lo que dicen los medios occidentales y lo que pasa realmente hay un abismo. Los ucranianos se pensaban que al dejar la URSS iban a entrar en la Unión Europeda y regarles de millones de € cuando han visto que pasan los años y siguen igual andan escocidos mientras que los países del Este van avanzando y ellos no tienen ni gas ruso.


----------



## HM11 (10 Feb 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Tú tienes las bases de Torrejón y Rota metidas en tu culo y no te preocupa porque te contentas con ser una Scort de lujo de los americanos como Aznar y compañía... Putin respeta a su pueblo y no quiere que le pongan la bota encima los usanos y demás chusma infecta. Rusia es una nación que se respeta a sí misma y que en consecuencia se hace respetar, como es lógico y natural. Los que damos pena somos nosotros, pidiendo invadir Rusia o enviar tropas cuando España sólo es un cagarro mal hecho en el mapa.



Menos mal que he dicho que USA lo mismo... USA es peor en ese sentido, porque está en todos los conflictos del mundo, no apoyo a nadie... sólo España. Pero tú si parece que estás en el bando ruso, después de haber intentado destabilizar Catalunya y España para destabilizar Europa cómo está haciendo con Ucrania, después de usar su canal RT para fomentar inmigración a España y para que gobierne la izquierda en España... No sabéis ni por dónde os da el aire...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Feb 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Que Ucrania se meta en el berenjenal con Estados Unidos sola. Porque todo el mundo sabe que va haber una provocación por parte de Ucrania y Estados Unidos, esto no lo van a dejar pasar es su oportunidad, esto lleva planeado meses, todos los pasos que se van a dar, para joder a Rusia ya veréis que van a hacer algo por cojones para que Putin dé el paso de meterse en Ucrania. Luego dejarán tirada a Ucrania y le pondrán sanciones económicas a Rusia.



Una provocación sería invadir países vecinos con soldados sin identificación y mercenarios, algo propio de un régimen mafioso que trata a sus vecinos como a ganado.

Y de todas maneras Putin ya ha dicho que o le dan garantías de que Ucrania no tendrá derecho a elegir libremente sus alianzas (= colonia en la práctica) o la invadirá. Hace falta alguna provocación cuando la condición que pide ya es de por si imposible de cumplir?


----------



## Altiemcantin (10 Feb 2022)

Quiero la paz. Putin debería poner en su sitio (si tuviese capacidad) a alguno de sus generales.

O a alguno de su estado mayor.


----------



## mazuste (10 Feb 2022)

¿Qué tal vamos con la invasión?

Ya debieran saber que Putin es travieso.
Muy muy travieso...
Y les está recordando a los europeos que son caniches.
que no se coman la cabeza: aliados de EEUU, desde luego, no son.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Feb 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> Una provocación sería invadir países vecinos con soldados sin identificación y mercenarios, algo propio de un régimen mafioso que trata a sus vecinos como a ganado.
> 
> Y de todas maneras Putin ya ha dicho que o le dan garantías de que Ucrania no tendrá derecho a elegir libremente sus alianzas (= colonia en la práctica) o la invadirá. Hace falta alguna provocación cuando la condición que pide ya es de por si imposible de cumplir?



Ya invadió Ucrania en 2014..y se ha empantanao en el dombass .pero los juntaletras no se acuerdan de ese detalle..


----------



## tracrium (10 Feb 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> En una guerra de verdad, lo primero es dejar sin efectos la tecnología de posicionamiento tipo GPS, Galileo, etc.
> 
> Para eso hay varios caminos, desde el derribo de algunos satélites, al ataque de sus bases de control, o mediante hackeo informático, etc.
> 
> Si eso sucede, es que hay guerra seria, y preocupante.



Nadie fía su armamento a sistemas de posicionamiento satelital.

Los sistemas de guiado inercial modernos tienen una precisión acojonante y, para armas gordas, una deriva de unas decenas de metros es irrelevante.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Feb 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya he dicho en otras ocasiones, que la forma que tiene Rusia de terminar con esta guerra en ciernes prefabricada, es realizar una declaración clara de objetivos. Afirmar con rotundidad, que si el conflicto empieza, los primeros y principales objetivos para sus sistemas de armas estratégicas, no serán solo las bases OTAN en Europa, sino la totalidad de EEUU e Inglaterra. Que tengan claro, diáfano, tanto el gobierno inglés como el norteamericano, y sus corporaciones, que si prosiguen con su plan, la guerra no se limitará a Europa, sino que se centrará mayoritariamente en sus territorios. Y que ni lo duden. Así toda esta locura terminaría pronto. No sé el porqué tito Putin no ha soltado este órdago todavía. Tonto no me parece precisamente.



Pues precisamente porque no es tonto.

Aún no estamos en guerra, es momento de dividir a los enemigos ¿Quien es el eslabón más fácil de romperse? Pues éso.

Cuando llegue la guerra, si llegase que lo dudo, la estrategia se decidiría en el momento ¿Cual?. Pues la que decidan los respectivos mandos militares y tranquilo que entre ellos ya saben lo que da de si la vaca y ya han contado y teorizado que pueden hacer con sus tropas y que puede hacer el enemigo con las suyas. Los gobernantes de los países implicados también lo saben.

Ahora estamos en que el Nord Stream 2, impide el cobro de peajes de Ucrania por el paso del gas por su territorio y además le permite a Rusia cortar el grifo a Ucrania que, dicen los rusos, no les paga desde hace eones de tiempo no les paga el consumo propio sin perder el dinero facturado por todo el gas que no llegaría al resto de Europa.

Así que la coyuntura para Europa es o pagas el gas más caro para compensar peajes y lo que no paga Ucrania o no me interesa. Tienes la alternativa más barata de pasar el gas por el nuevo conducto.

Además de sacar rentabilidad a un gaseoducto que se construyó junto con Alemania, Rusia puede cortar el gas y la comunidad internacional no puede decir ni mu porque Ucrania no les está pagando el gas que consume a cuenta de que Rusia no puedecortar el suministro del país porque se acaba el paso del gas por su territorio y se queda sin el dinero y con los conflictos de dejar al resto de Europa que si paga sin gas.

El problema de Europa es que no quiere gastar en defensa y tener bases en Ucrania es más barato que invertir en guerra que además la población no acepta el aumento del gasto militar.

EEUU es el que gana si o si, la factura de la defensa europea se abarata cuando puedes acceder a Ucrania, cuando además haces rentables tus productos petroleros y cuando debilitas las economías europeas y cuando de paso le das un respiro a tu socio VIP en Europa (UK) en forma de lastre de sus competidores.


Así que ¿Qué puede hacer Europa? Pues pagar la factura más cara, venderle Ucrania el no hacer uso del Nord Stream a cambio de poner bases militares allí como contrapreestación porque lo que está claro es que si Ucrania es ya el país más pobre de Europa, sin gas está a precio de ganga para ser comprado por unos y otros.

Así que ahora Rusia se juega sanciones, sobre todo para que los europeos puedan vender la intervención militar en Ucrania que le interesa más Europa que a Rusia. Ni a Europa ni a Rusia les interesa la guerra, a ambos les interesa muy mucho que armas y a quien apuntan allí porque es lo único que interesa del país, la posición estratégica.

Yo diría que es Rusia quien está entre las cuerdas en este tema y no está peor por la subida del crudo pero claro mi opinión vale menos que una kk.

Supongo que la estrategia rusa ahora es vender gas a China como única opción de evitar que los europeos escondan el sobrecoste de la energía que supone la "subvención" a Ucrania. Pero contsruir el gaseoducto lleva tiempo.

A Ucrania le toca pagar la factura en forma de bases militares.
Para Rusia la coyuntura es vender el gas con unos costes más caros y subvencionando a Ucrania pero... la subvención la pagan ellos porque venden a precio de mercado con sobrecoste de producción para ventaja de otros o no vender gas que no se lo pueden permitir.

Construir el NordStream 2 era un ni para ti ni para mi, ganamos ambos pero....la defensa o la ofensiva europea no sale gratis y no se puede presentar en cuentas a los europeos. A EEUU le ha bastado decir, paga para que te defendamos y págalo caro que ya tengo otros socios que me bastan.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (10 Feb 2022)

HM11 dijo:


> Menos mal que he dicho que USA lo mismo... USA es peor en ese sentido, porque está en todos los conflictos del mundo, no apoyo a nadie... sólo España. Pero tú si parece que estás en el bando ruso, después de haber intentado destabilizar Catalunya y España para destabilizar Europa cómo está haciendo con Ucrania, después de usar su canal RT para fomentar inmigración a España y para que gobierne la izquierda en España... No sabéis ni por dónde os da el aire...




Lo de Cat no se hasta que punto fue un pretexto para agitar un viejo fantasma del pasado (Rusia es culpable? Como dijo Serrano Súñer? ) y para justificar el estrecho del cerco a Rusia y para sumarse a la prórroga en 2017 de las sanciones que la UE le impuso, circunscribiéndose a los acuerdos de Minsk de dos años antes.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Feb 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Pues precisamente porque no es tonto.
> 
> Aún no estamos en guerra, es momento de dividir a los enemigos ¿Quien es el eslabón más fácil de romperse? Pues éso.
> 
> ...



No. Tanto Rusia como Europa están contra las cuerdas. Y es que también te digo ¡no! a eso de que 'el problema de Europa es que no quiere gastar en defensa'. El problema de Europa es el control todavía férreo que impone el imperio anglosajón. El cabildeo de sus 'representantes' públicos, vendidos a esos intereses extranjeros, que en lugar de trabajar por el futuro europeo (y peor) y el nacional, prostituyen estos ante el de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Ese es el problema, no ningún temor de que 'el comunismo' y Rusia les asalten una kafkiana noche para apoderarse de todo, y más a a sabiendas de que Rusia sueña con partir panes con Europa y así ser fuerte ante su peor 'monstruo', que es una China imparable en pocas décadas.


----------



## Salamandra (14 Feb 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No. Tanto Rusia como Europa están contra las cuerdas. Y es que también te digo ¡no! a eso de que 'el problema de Europa es que no quiere gastar en defensa'. El problema de Europa es el control todavía férreo que impone el imperio anglosajón. El cabildeo de sus 'representantes' públicos, vendidos a esos intereses extranjeros, que en lugar de trabajar por el futuro europeo (y peor) y el nacional, prostituyen estos ante el de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Ese es el problema, no ningún temor de que 'el comunismo' y Rusia les asalten una kafkiana noche para apoderarse de todo, y más a a sabiendas de que Rusia sueña con partir panes con Europa y así ser fuerte ante su peor 'monstruo', que es una China imparable en pocas décadas.



En general de acuerdo, en particular lo de la venta al poder anglosajón para mi es consecuencia de la poca capacidad de defensa europea y su dependencia de EEUU. ¿Qué además estén vendidos y por eso no lo digan abiertamente o a través de sus periodistas a la población? si también.

¿Qué además las empresas bélicas compren voluntades?. Pues ninguna corporación es hermana de la caridad y las bélicas precisamente no son las que a priori podemos considerar más altruistas.

Pero ni aunque compres armamento, con que no inviertas en tecnología eres esclavo porque si invaden tu país será antes que el enfrentamiento entre titanes, aunque entre ellos ande el juego, y con tecnología no punta.

Eso demás tiene otros colaterales tampoco nada buenos como la pérdida de este tren tecnológico te hace más difícil reincorporarte luego y además te pierdes todas las patentes que cuando ya no son novedad tecnológica pasan a uso civil o compartido que harían más liviano tu gasto de armamento (aquí tenemos laser y sus aplicaciones civiles gps, drones y navegación.... por ser unas de las más impactantes, conducción no tripulada etc.

Además tampoco te libra de acudir a la guerra, incluso las que tu no eliges.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (14 Feb 2022)

De momento Putin sin tirar ningún pepino nukelar, solo cortando el gas ya tiene a media Europa pillada por los huevines


----------



## Salamandra (14 Feb 2022)

Altiemcantin dijo:


> Y es curioso que se produzca guerra fría alguna estando en una era de COMUNICACION...
> 
> Porque cuando hay falta de comunicación se puede llegar a entender ciertos malentendidos.
> 
> Es decir, que si hay guerra la única que va a perder (a ojos de la historia) es la goyimada. La única.



La historia siempre la escriben los vencedores, a golpe sarcófago o base de sobres gastando parte del botín.


----------

